# US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2011)

*US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Da exakt heute in einem Jahr (dem 6. November 2012) der neue US Präsident gewählt wird, starte ich den Thread zu den Präsidentschaftswahlen in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika und werden die Kandidaten und ihre Forderungen kurz vorstellen.

Der amtierende Präsident Barack Obama hat schon angekündigt sich erneut den Wählern zu stellen.

Neben Obama gib will sich Randall Terry von der Demokratischen Partei den Wählern stellen. Ob es bei der Demokratischen Partei nun zu einer Vorwahl kommen wird ist aber noch nicht sicher, Dem Amtsinhaber werden in der Regel die besseren Chancen zugesichert.

Bei der Republikanischen Partei laufen derzeit schon die Bemühungen der Kandidaten, für die Vorwahlen eine gute Ausgangsposition zu erreichen.
Zum erweiterten Favoritenkreis neben Michele Bachmann, Anhängerin der Tea Party Bewwegung, gehören auch noch Ron Paul, Abgeordneter aus Texas, Rick Perry, aktuell amtierender Gouverneur von Texas und Mitt Romney, ehemaliger Gouverneur von Massachusetts.

Ob der Republikaner Michael Bloomberg, Bürgermeister von New York, sich ebenfalls den Vorwahlen stellen will, ist derzeit noch unsicher.



*Demokratische Partei:*

*Barack Obama*
Der aktuelle Amtsinhaber, Anhänger der Demokratischen Partei, wird sich im Novembeer 2012 den Wählern stellen. Obama hat derzeit einen schlechter Stand innerhalb des Landes, da die Arbeitslosigkeit und der Schuldenstand sehr hoch ist. Arbeitsplätze, wenn überhaupt, entstehen derzeit nur im Niedriglohnsektor. Dadurch wird die Schere zwischen den sehr reichen Amerikaner und dem Durchschnitt immer größer. Die "Occupy Wall Street" ist ein Zeichen dafür, wie unzufrieden die Bevölkerung mit der Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik im eigenen Land ist.

*Randall Terry*
Ist ein Anhänger der "Pro Life" Bewegung und Gründer der "Operation Save America". 
Terry bezeichnet Abtreibungsärzte als Mörder, ist gegen Homosexualität und gegen den Islam.
Er unterstützte Den Prediger Terry Jones bei dem Vorhaben den Koran öffentlich zu verbrennen.



*Republikanische Partei:*

*Michele Bachmann*
Sie ist Anhängerin der Tea Party Bewegung in den USA, ist entschiedene Abtreibungsgegnerin und ist auch gegen gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen. Sie ist gegen Einschränkungen im Waffengesetzt, lehnt Obamas Wirtschaftspolitik als "zu sozial" ab und will Umweltauflagen für die Industrie locker, bzw. ganz abschaffen.
Die Bestrebungen Obamas für eine Reform des Gesundheitssystems leht sie kategorisch ab, sie ist der Meinung, dass Gesundheit eine Angelegenheit des Einzelnen ist.
Den Klimawandel hält sie für einen Schwindel und will sich für ein Ausbau der Ölindustrie einsetzen. Ebenso hält sie Kernenergie für einen wichtigen Faktor in der Energieversorgung der USA und lehnt regenerative Energien ab, da sie der Meinung ist, dass sie die wirtschaftliche Stärke der USA gefährden würden.  
Außenpolitisch ist sie nur dann für Interventionen des amerikanischen Militärs, wenn die USA direkt bedroht werden. Daher lehnte sie auch den Militäreinsatz in Libyen ab.

*Michelle Bachmann hat ihre Kadidatur zurück gezogen.*
„Tea Party“-Ikone: Michele Bachmann verzichtet auf Kandidatur - USA - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


*Herman Cain*
Ist ebenfalls Anhänger der Tea Party Bewegung, lehnt ebenso die Abtreibung ab und ist gegen den Islam. 
Er ist Begründer der "9-9-9 Tax" Idee. Die sieht vor, die Unternehmenssteuer und die Einkommenssteuer auf 9% festzulegen. Gleichzeitig soll eine 9% hohe Umsatzsteuer eingeführt werden.

*Herman Cain hat seine Kandidatur zurück gezogen.*
Republikaner Cain verzichtet auf Präsidentschaftskandidatur | tagesschau.de

*Newton Gingrich*
Er ist sich dem Klimawandel bewusst, will aber trotzdem alle Ölreserven des Landes ausbeuten, um unabhängig von anderen Ländern zu werden. Des Weiteren ist er für die Kernenergie, die er als wirkungsvollste Maßnahme gegen den Klimawandel ansieht.
Er will aber die erneuerbaren Energien fördern und weiß, dass das Öl endlich ist. Daher plant Gingrich die Förderung von Flexi Fuel Autos.
Um neue Jobs in den USA zu schaffen plant er die Steuern für Unternehmen noch weiter zu senken.

*Jon Huntsman*
Huntsman wird eher in der Mittel seiner Partei gesehen und ist mit einigen politischen Entscheidungen Obamas einer Meinung einverstanden gewesen.
Er befürwortet die Eintragung von gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehungen, will sie jedoch nicht mit der Ehe zwischen Mann und Frau auf einer Stufe stellen.
Er ist sich des Klimawandels bewusst und will die Emission von CO² begrenzen, jedoch nicht auf Kosten der Wirtschaftlichkeit der Unternehmen.

*Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Mitt Romney.*
US-Vorwahlen: Republikaner Huntsman gibt auf und stützt Romney - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

*Gary Johnson*
Johnson hält die USA für Bankrott und strebt grundsätzliche Änderungen im Finanzsystem an. Darunter die Einführung der "FairTax". Diese Steuerreform soll die USA wieder zu alter Stärke führen. Dazu soll auch die Abschaffung alle Beschränkungen für die Unternehmen und den Finanzmarkt beitragen. Johnson ist der Meinung, dass nur der freie Markt für Wohlstand sorgen kann.
Er ist ein Gegner der Gesundheitsreform Obamas und ist der Meinung, dass es kein Recht auf Gesundheit geben kann.

*Gary Johnson hat sich von den Republikanern losgesagt und will als Parteiloser zur Präsidentschaftswahl antreten.*
Republikaner will als Parteiloser bei US-Präsidentenwahl antreten - Gary Johnson könnte Obamas Wiederwahl sichern - Wiener Zeitung Online

*Ron Paul*
Paul ist Anhänger des Konstitutionalismus, einer rechtspolitisch Bewegung in den USA, die Verantwortung des Staates wieder auf das zu beschränken, was ursprünglich in der Verfassung von 1776 steht. Er strebt eine größtmögliche Unabhängig von Bürgern und Staat an, was auch bedeutet, dass es keinerlei Sozialsysteme geben wird.
Paul ist strikt gegen den "Patriot Act" und will das Heimatschutzministerium wieder abschaffen, das George Bush nach den Anschlägen vom 11. September 2001 gegründet hatte.
In der Wirtschaftspolitik strebt er an, die Deregulierungen weiter voranzutreiben und es den Unternehmen selbst zu überlassen, ob sie Umweltschutzmaßnahmen einsetzen wollen oder nicht.

*Rick Perry*
Perry ist für die Todesstrafe und gegen die Abtreibung. Er ist ebenso gegen Homosexualität. Des Weiteren will er erreichen, dass in den Schulen das "Intelligente Design" unterrichtet wird, also die Lehren des Kreationismus.
Perry ist gegen Klimaschutzmaßnahmen und meint, dass der Mensch nicht die Ursache der globalen Erwärmung ist. Er sagt sogar, dass die Forscher die Zahlen gefälscht haben, um mehr Geldmittel zu bekommen. Darüber hinaus sagt Perry, dass es in den USA noch ausreichend fossile Reserven für die nächsten 300 Jahre vorhanden sind, sie müssen nur gefördert werden.
In der Wirtschaftspolitik setzt sich Perry eine große und umfangreiche Steuersenkung ein und hat den "Flat Tax" ins Gespräch gebracht, also eine Art Einheitliche Steuer für alles, die 20% betragen soll.

*Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*
Wahlen: Rick Perry beendet US-Präsidentschaftswahlkampf - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

*Mitt Romney*
Wie Huntsman ist auch Romney für die Eintragung gleichgeschlechtlicher Beziehungen, aber nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Ehe.
Romney ist gegen ein staatliches Gesundheitssystem und strebt an, dass es für die Amerikaner leichter werden soll eine private Krankenversicherung zu bekommen.
Er unterstützt Obamas Bemühungen ein gerechteres Bildungssystem einzurichten, in dem auch Schüler aus sozial schwachen Familien die Möglichkeit zu geben studieren zu können ohne sich dabei überschulden zu müssen.
Entgegen der Parteimitglieder ist er zwar für den Besitz von Schusswaffen, hält jedoch eine Regulierung für wichtig. So soll der Verkauf von Schnellfeuergewehren verboten werden und es soll eine Wartezeit beim Kauf einer Waffe geben.
In Sachen Wirtschaftspolitik hält er Obama für unfähig die USA aus der Krise zu führen und fordert eine Umstrukturierung des Sozialsystems. Seiner Meinung nach müssen die Ausgaben drastisch gesenkt werden, besonders im Bereich des Sozialsystems. 
Er erkennt den Klimawandel an und ist für die Begrenzung von Emissionen, allerdings auf freiwilliger Basis, da er die Wirtschaft nicht mit festgesetzten Vorschriften einengen will.
Des Weiteren will er neue Ölquellen erschließen, sowohl in Alaska als auch in der Tiefsee. Allerdings ist er auch ein Befürworter "grüner" Technologie.

*Rick Santorum*
Wie Perry auch will Santorum die Lehre des Kreationismus in den Schulen einführen.
Homosexualität will er unter Strafe stellen und dafür das Recht auf Privatsphäre abschaffen.
Er hält Moslems für die größte Bedrohung der USA und glaubt, dass Amerika nur mit einem starken militärischen Arm die "Feinde des Landes" abwehren kann.
In der Wirtschaft hat Santorum einen klaren Standpunkt: Er hält die Regulierung des Marktes für einen großen Fehler und will alle Beschränkungen für die Unternehmen abschaffen. Ebenso ist er davon überzeugt, dass der Staat sich nur außenpolitisch engagieren soll, innenpolitisch ist alles Sache der Bundesstaaten und der Bevölkerung.


So, hoffentlich habe ich alles zu den Kandidaten eingebracht. Falls es Veränderungen gibt, z.B. in den Vorhaben der Kandidaten, wird das ergänzt.


Bitte beachten:
-->*Hier geht es nicht darum, die USA irgendwie für irgendwas zu kritisieren, sondern alleine um Präsidentschaftswahlen*<---

 Natürlich kann man Themen aufgreifen, die aktuell sind, es geht ja darum, wie einer der Kandidaten damit umgehen könnte, wenn er denn Präsident werden sollte.
Besonders halt die Frage, ob weitere Steuersenkungen für Unternehmen und Reiche, wie es einige Kandidaten anstreben, das Ziel erreichen könnten, die weltweite Wirtschaftslage wieder gerade zu biegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

*Vorwahlen zu den Präsidentschaftswahlen in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika am 6. November 2012*

Aktuell gibt es einen Streit darüber, wann die Vorwahlen beginnen.
Traditionell starten sie immer Februar des Wahljahres in Iowa.
Doch weil Florida die Vorwahlen vorzog und South Carolina und schließlich auch noch Nevada sich dessen anschlossen, hat nun auch Iowa die Vorwahlen vorgezogen, jetzt wird von Anfang Januar gesprochen, also einen Monat früher als gedacht.
Da aber New Hampshire ein Gesetz verabschiedet hat, das besagt, dass bei ihnen die Vorwahlen beginnen sollen, gibt es nun ein Dilemma. Denn noch weiter vorverlegen geht nicht, da es die Weihnachtswoche ist.

Chaos bei den Republikanern: US-Vorwahlen immer früher - n-tv.de


*Wie die Vorwahlen ablaufen und wieso es so viele Kandidaten gibt:*

Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, wo die Parteispitze den Kandidaten aufstellt (und im Vorfeld meist schon entschieden wird, wer es ist, damit es eben zu keiner Abstimmung kommen muss) wählt in den USA die Parteibasis den Kandidaten aus.
Daher gibt es erst mal so viele und zweiten müssen die eben nicht nur die Wähler überzeugen sondern auch die Parteimitglieder.

Bei den Vorwahlen greifen nun in der Regel zwei Systeme (das ist von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat unterschiedlich):
Bei der "Primary" gehen die Wähler ins Wahllokal und wählen ihren Favoriten, je nach dem ob diese öffentlich ist oder nicht, gibt es die Möglichkeit auch einen Kandidaten der Gegenpartei zu wählen.
Bei der "Caucus" wählen eingetragene Parteimitglieder ihren Favoriten, dabei wird dann öffentlich diskutiert, welcher der Kandidaten wohl die besten Chancen haben wird.

*US Vorwahlen starten am 3. Januar in Iowa.*


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Und den kassiere ich für die Wahlen ein.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

Erstmal danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das alles zusammen zu tragen 

Aber bei den Kandidaten kann ich mir quasi am laufenden Band nur an den Kopf fassen...


----------



## Ifosil (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Es wär den Amerikanern anzuraten keinen und auch niewieder einen Rep. Präsidenten zu wählen. Wobei die Staatsoberhäupter in der USA fast kaum was machen können, da sie beinah fremdbestimmt werden. Solange du als Präsident der Wirtschaft die Sohlen leckst und mit allen mitteln US intressen in der Welt duchsetzt, kannst da als Präsident gut leben, sobald du aber was für die Menschen machen willst und allg. mehr Gerechtigkeit bringen willst, wirst an allen Stellen wo es nur geht geblockt. Es ist fast unmöglich in der USA eine Politik durchzusetzen von den alle Bürger etwas haben. Zudem ist die USA sehr stark gespalten und das nichtnur zwischen Arm und Reich. Dort ein perfekter Präsi. zu sein ist schlichtweg unmöglich.
Das es der USA und der restlichen westlichen Welt so schlecht geht, ist das Resultat wenn ein gesammtes System zum wohlwollen weniger geschaffen wird. Achja bei uns ist es das gleiche, bevor gefragt wird wieviel arme Menschen es bei uns gibts, wird erstmal gefragt ob es den Banken usw. gut geht.

Uns wie schon oben geschrieben, soviele Präsis gegen Schwule und gegen den Islam sind, bezeichnet erschrecked wie sich dieses Land radikalisiert hat. Das kann echt böse enden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Erstmal danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das alles zusammen zu tragen
> 
> Aber bei den Kandidaten kann ich mir quasi am laufenden Band nur an den Kopf fassen...



Jop, was ich alles entdeckt habe, als ich über die Kandidaten recherchiert hab, ist teilweise schon sehr erschreckend.
Rick Santorium will z.B. muslimische Staaten atomar angreifen, falls sie eine direkte oder indirekte Bedrohung für die USA darstellen (er bezeichnet die USA eh als den einzig wahren Staat Gottes ).
Michele Bachmann will zum bewaffneten Widerstand aufrufen, falls Obama an seiner Gesundheitspolitik festhält. 



Ifosil schrieb:


> Es wär den Amerikanern anzuraten keinen und auch niewieder einen Rep. Präsidenten zu wählen.



Tja, George Bush haben sie sogar 2x gewählt, ist echt komisch.
Redet man aber mit ein paar Anhängern der Republikaner, erkennt man schnell, dass sie eine deutlich differenzierte Einstellung zur Politik haben als z.B. wir in Europa.



Ifosil schrieb:


> Uns wie schon oben geschrieben, soviele Präsis gegen Schwule und gegen den Islam sind, bezeichnet erschrecked wie sich dieses Land radikalisiert hat. Das kann echt böse enden.


 
Einige Republikaner sind so Ultrarechts, dass sie die NPD in Deutschland für linksliberal halten. 
Rick Perry z.B. hat auch schon mal versucht einen Waldbrand wegzubeten. 
(Als das nicht klappte, meinte er dann, dass das eben der Wille Gottes ist und er die Menschen in Texas prüft, wie glaubhaft sie sind)
Außerdem hält er die Wirtschaftskrise für ein Zeichen Gottes, wieder zu den Ursprüngen der Bibel zurück zu kehren und man die Staatsfürsorge beenden sollte. Zur Zeiten von Jesus gab es schließlich auch keine Sozialsysteme. Die Familie hat die unterstützt, die wenig hatten, nicht der Staat.

Aktuell glauben 65% der Republikanischen Anhänger eh nicht an einen Klimawandel und meinen, dass das alles nur eine Täuschung der Europäer ist.
36% der Stammwähler sind sogar der Meinung, dass der Mensch Gottes Geschöpf ist und lehnen die Evolutionstheorie vollständig ab und verlangen, dass sie aus dem Schulunterricht verbannt wird.


----------



## Squatrat (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Tolle Zusammenstellung.
Bei manchen von denen muss man sich wirklich fragen, wie die Evolution noch so etwas hervorbringen kann. 

Mal im Ernst wenn die USA sich außenpolitisch nicht noch unbeliebter machen wollen, sollten sie keinen von diesen Tea Party Spinnern wählen.
Pro Life und gleichzeitig für die Todestrafe. 

Wollte Ron Paul nicht Drogen legalisieren?
Und sämtliche Außlandshilfen einstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Wollte Ron Paul nicht Drogen legalisieren?
> Und sämtliche Außlandshilfen einstellen?


 
Jop, er ist für die Abschaffung des "War on Drugs". Da Paul die komplette Freiheit des Bürgers anstrebt und den Staat so klein wie möglich machen will, soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was er machen, kaufen oder besitzen will. Er ist auch für eine Abschaffung aller Beschränkungen des Waffenverkaufs.
Seiner Vorstellung nach gäbe es dann keine Überfälle, Terrorakte oder Gewalt mehr, wenn jeder Amerikaner vollautomatische Waffen, Granaten und Panzer besitzen würde (je nach Geldbeutel halt).
Interessant ist auch, dass er eben nicht nur ein Krankensystem nach Vorbild Europas ablehnt, sondern auch eine private Krankenversicherung für überflüssig hält. Seiner Meinung nach reicht es, mehrmals am Tag zu beten, damit man gesund bleibt. 

In der Beziehung schießt aber Michele Bachmann den Vogel ab. 
Denn sie hatte mal geäußert, dass das Gesundheitssystem nur für Gesunde da sein sollte, Alte, Kranke und Behinderte sollten nicht behandelt werden.... --> 
Ich frage mich, was die für Drogen genommen hat...


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Ich halte den Einfluss des Menschens auf den Klimawandel für  sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden, da es auch schon immer Schwankungen im Klima gab und geben wird ist das zum Größtenteil natürlich. Schlimmer ist das was wir mit den Meeren und (Regen)wälder machen (lassen).
Mich konnte niemand so wirklich überzeugen.

btw Wir müssen den CO2 Ausstoß nicht reduzieren, sondern nur mehr Bäume pflanzen, dann erldigt sich das Problem von selbst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



turbosnake schrieb:


> btw Wir müssen den CO2 Ausstoß nicht reduzieren, sondern nur mehr Bäume pflanzen, dann erldigt sich das Problem von selbst.


 
Wir holzen aber jeden Tag Bäume weg, viel mehr als neue gepflanzt werden. 
Wenn wir so weiter machen, wird es irgendwann keinen einzigen Baum mehr geben.
Außerdem ist ein Baum ja nicht das einzige, was CO² binden kann.


----------



## Squatrat (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In der Beziehung schießt aber Michele Bachmann den Vogel ab.
> Denn sie hatte mal geäußert, dass das Gesundheitssystem nur für Gesunde da sein sollte, Alte, Kranke und Behinderte sollten nicht behandelt werden.... -->
> Ich frage mich, was die für Drogen genommen hat...



Warum sollte man überhaupt sein Leben verlängern wollen?
Man kommt doch dann sowieso zu Gott. 

Ich finde es tragisch wie viele Leute auf diesen Mist reinfallen.
Hinter all diesen rechten Kanditaten stehen irgendwelche Lobyisten, die mit Kirche ungefähr so viel zu tun haben, wie Karl Marx.
Jedoch haben diese das Potential das in der Selbstherrlichkeit des Menschen liegt erkannt, der einfach nicht akzeptieren kann, dass er im Universum als Person so viel wert ist wie ein Kieselstein.
Wenn man dann auch noch den ganzen Tag Fox News schaut ist man endgültig verloren.
Ron Paul on Nuclear Energy and Japan 03/15/11 - YouTube
Michele Bachmann Says The Darndest Things - YouTube



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich halte den Einfluss des Menschens auf den  Klimawandel für  sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden, da es auch schon  immer Schwankungen im Klima gab und geben wird ist das zum Größtenteil  natürlich. Schlimmer ist das was wir mit den Meeren und (Regen)wälder  machen (lassen).
> Mich konnte niemand so wirklich überzeugen.



Naja das Ozonloch kann man aber schlecht leugnen.


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Ich frage mich wie man als Mensch etwas so verachtendes wie den Großteil der Republikaner in Betracht ziehen kann, ein lad zu regieren 

Die sind im Mittelalter steckengeblieben und so rechts, das sie bei uns im Knast schmoren würden.
Könnte ich wählen, würde ich Obama wiederwählen. der 1. Präsident in Amyland, den ich wirklich leiden kann.


----------



## der_yappi (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Mal hoffen dass die Amerikaner so viel Hirnschmalz beweisen und keinen Tea-Party-Rep zum Präsidenten machen.
Zwei Amtszeiten W. Bush haben das Land doch fast direkt an den Abgrund gebracht. Mit einem TeaParty-Affen wären sie einen Schritt weiter.

ATM sind Amerikaner ja in weiten Teilen der Welt so beliebt wie Tokio Hotel auf dem W:O:A


----------



## Bambusbar (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Danke quanti für deine Mühe.
Ich muss dem Ton in dem Thread echt zustimmen - bei so manchen Kandidaten kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln. Hart, echt hart.
Schlimmer ist eigentlich nur, dass wenn es den Thread vor Bushs Wahl gegeben hätte damals, wohl nicht wirklich besseres Zeug dringestanden hätten - und die Amis ihn trotzdem gewählten hätten/haben .. gleich 2-mal.
Z0nk

Obama hats nicht leicht gehabt und auch wenn er  im eigenen Land nicht so beliebt ist wie im Ausland, so ist er imho doch immer noch die beste Wahl.
Und immerhin wurde in seiner Legislaturperiode bin Laden geschnappt (Ob man ihm das nun auf die Kappe schreiben kann sei mal dahin gestellt ^^).
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das noch entwickelt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Ehe es hier mit typischen Themen abseits der Wahl losgeht:
Energie
Klimawandel
(Biosprit)


----------



## totovo (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Oh man...

Das steht ja schlimmer um die USA als ich dachte! Man kann echt nur für die Amis und den Rest der Welt hoffen, dass Obama wiedergewählt wird. Auch wenn ich mit seiner politik nicht immer ganz einverstanden war, ist er doch ein sehr guter Politiker und Staatsmann! Ich verstehe nicht, wie die Menschen dort immer Obama die Schuld an allem geben. Er kann weder für die ganzen Kriege was, noch für die Wirtschaftskries, noch für Arbeitslosigkeit und sonstiges. Und das er seine versprochenen Dinge nicht durchkriegt, hängt ja wohl an der Blockade im Senat, bzw Räpresentantenhaus.

Bei dem Rest dieser Hinterwäldler denk ich mir nur: die hätten bei uns nicht mal die Hauptschule geschafft...
Und wenn doch, würde sie niemand auch nur anhören

Ich denke das Problem liegt darin, dass in den USA viel mit Geld und einfluss gehandelt wird. Sprich wer reich ist und einflussreiche Freunde/Eltern besitzt kanns politisch zu was bringen, auch wenn er noch so dumm ist!

mfg


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Oh man, ich könnte mich schon wieder aufregen. Die USA bräuchten eigentlich noch 20 Jahre um sich von Bush zu erholen. Wenn jetzt schon wieder einer dieser Hinterwäldler Präsident wird ist es ganz vorbei und Europa wird auch mit nach unten gezogen.


----------



## Ifosil (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



totovo schrieb:


> Oh man...
> Ich verstehe nicht, wie die Menschen dort immer Obama die Schuld an allem geben.
> mfg


 
Weil die Medien einen großteil in Rep. Hand sind und diese Plattformen geziehlt zur desinformation und Hetze verwenden. Wer glaubt in der USA gehts bei den Medien mich rechten Dingen zu irrt gewaltig. Dort wär RTL News eine höchst seriöse Nachrichtensendung.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Ron Paul und/oder Mitt Romney würde ich da doch wählen, wenn ich Amerikaner wäre. Wer kompromisslos gegen Abtreibungen ist, hat sich bei mir schon von vornherein disqualifiziert. Daher geht der zweite Demokrat auch nicht. Und Obama ist die größte Luftnummer seit... ja, keine Ahnung, wann es jemals soviel Geschwätz und so wenig Handlung beim US-Präsidenten gab. Calvin Coolidge fiele mir da ein, aber der hat ja auch mit Inaktivität Werbung gemacht, weshalb man das wohl nicht so zählen kann.

Einen Demokraten würde ich jetzt als Amerikaner nie und nimmer wählen. Und ich glaube auch nicht, daß die Amerikaner das tun werden.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

Mitt Romney ist von den Republikanern noch wirklich der Vernünftigste, nur bezweifle ich, das er sich gegen Bachmann und die anderen Tea-Party-Spinner durchsetzten kann.

Wobei der Rick Santorium ja einfach nur einen Schlag weg hat...der ist so unfassbar weltfremd.


----------



## Pagz (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Icejester schrieb:


> RUnd Obama ist die größte Luftnummer seit... ja, keine Ahnung, wann es jemals soviel Geschwätz und so wenig Handlung beim US-Präsidenten gab.


 

Dann erwarte aber nicht, dass das bei dem nächsten demokratischen Präsidenten besser wird!
Es war ja schließlich nicht Obama, der nicht voranbringen wollte, sondern die Republikaner im Senat etc. die sich grundsätzlich gegen jede Entscheidung Obamas gestellt haben, auch wenn ihre BEgründung noch so hirnrissig war!
Man denke da nur an die drohende Stattspleite der USA vor ein paar Monaten, wo die Rep. lieber den finanziellen Bankrott der USA riskiert haben als Kompromisse mit Obama einzugehen


----------



## Squatrat (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und Obama ist die größte Luftnummer seit... ja, keine Ahnung, wann es jemals soviel Geschwätz und so wenig Handlung beim US-Präsidenten gab.



Naja das hängt stark damit zusammen, dass die Republikaner alles was er durchsetzen will blockieren. (Siehe Gesundheitsreform.)

Aber ich glaube das schweift jetzt vom Thema Wahlen ab.


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Mitt Romney wäre meine Wahl, wenn Republikaner, er ist noch der gemäßigste von der Bande .

Dieser Rick Perry, mit seinem fetten Ring am Finger, ist der stereotype, rechte, reiche Amerikaner, der sich selbst eher als Cowboy sieht, denn als Staatsmann, Bush-Connection lässt grüßen!
Naja, die bachmann wird mMn kaum Chancen haben, die hat einfach kein Profil und sich bereits mit Unwissen selbst disqualifiziert. Die andere, die dem Pornostar so ähnlich sieht () und deren Namen mir gerade entfallen ist, bei der ist es genauso, die hat sich eher mit ihren hirnlosen Reden aus dem Wahlkampf geschossen, als sonst wer.

Und ja, Obama hat nicht viel gemacht. Aber er hat viel versucht, nur was nützt es wenn der Senat alles abblockt auf Teufel komm raus. Und wenn das Volk dagegen ist, siehe Gesundheitsreform.
Durch den teuren Wahlkampf machen sich zudem alle extrem abhängig von den Lobbyiisten die dort eben noch stärker sind als bei uns. Meine (Stief-)-Tante wohnt in Amyland und naja, die hat mir mal Geschichte erzählt, wie es da abgeht, das grenzt schon ans Wahnwitz. Da würde man bei uns drüber lachen.

Edit: Sarah pallin, war das ihr Namen, glaube schon, ehem. Gouv. von Alaska, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Die Forderung/Ansichten von   Romney kommen mir größtenteils sinnvoll vor.

Ich werde morgen mal meine Meinung  zu den Personen abgeben.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und ja, Obama hat nicht viel gemacht. Aber er hat viel versucht, nur was nützt es wenn der Senat alles abblockt auf Teufel komm raus. Und wenn das Volk dagegen ist, siehe Gesundheitsreform.



Der Vogel war für mich schon gestorben, als er sich nicht zu schade war, den Friedensnobelpreis ohne jegliche Leistung entgegenzunehmen. Sowas ist einfach unanständig. Wenn man nichts vorzuweisen hat, sollte man verzichten. Gut, Vorschußlorbeeren gibt es manchmal schon, aber dann sollte man nachher wenigstens was machen. Er hat bis heute nichts getan. Und die Ablehnung durch Senat oder Repräsentantenhaus kann da wohl kaum ein Grund sein. Wenn er vernünftige Dinge fordern würde, würde die Opposition die im Zweifel auch mittragen. Politik besteht eben nicht darin, nichts umzusetzen, wenn man seinen Originalplan nicht umsetzen kann, sondern den besten Kompromiss zu suchen.

Abgesehen davon hat seine Frau kein Benehmen.



> Edit: Sarah pallin, war das ihr Namen, glaube schon, ehem. Gouv. von Alaska, oder?


Sarah Palin heißt sie. Aber was hat die jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn er vernünftige Dinge fordern würde, würde die Opposition die im Zweifel auch mittragen. Politik besteht eben nicht darin, nichts umzusetzen, wenn man seinen Originalplan nicht umsetzen kann, sondern den besten Kompromiss zu suchen.


So sollte es sein, ist es aber nicht.
Als die USA kurz vor dem Bankrott standen haben ja die Republikaner sämtliche Vorschläge von Obama prinzipiell abgelehnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ron Paul und/oder Mitt Romney würde ich da doch wählen, wenn ich Amerikaner wäre. Wer kompromisslos gegen Abtreibungen ist, hat sich bei mir schon von vornherein disqualifiziert. Daher geht der zweite Demokrat auch nicht.



Ron Paul kannst du in der Pfeife reichen und Mitt Romney ist auch ein versteckter Kreationist, der am liebsten die Evolutionstheorie aus der Schule entfernen würde, aber das kann er nicht. Da er aus Massachusetts kommt (und dort die intellektuelle Elite der USA lebt), kann er das nicht verlangen, er würde scheitern, bzw. ist gescheitert.
Und was Ron Paul von der Evolutionstheorie hält, muss man nicht weiter erörtern. 
The GOP candidates have no time for your “science,” scientists - Salon.com



Icejester schrieb:


> Und Obama ist die größte Luftnummer seit... ja, keine Ahnung, wann es jemals soviel Geschwätz und so wenig Handlung beim US-Präsidenten gab. Calvin Coolidge fiele mir da ein, aber der hat ja auch mit Inaktivität Werbung gemacht, weshalb man das wohl nicht so zählen kann.



Obama hat das Problem, dass er die Bankenkrise von Bush geerbt hat, inklusive Lehman Pleite und musste dafür eine Menge neuer Schulden machen um das überstehen zu können.
Interessant ist ja dann, dass ausgerechnet die Republikaner, die unter Bush massiv Schulden gemacht haben (um die Steuersenkung und zwei Kriege zu finanzieren), Obama jetzt vorhalten, dass er zu viele Schulden gemacht hat. Eigentlich ein Witz, was die Republikaner machen und dann blockieren sie natürlich fleißig Obamas Politik, da sie die Mehrheit im Parlament besitzen.

Jetzt rate mal, was passieren wird, wenn ein Republikaner Präsident wird?
Genau, die Steuern werden noch weiter gesenkt, Das Sozialsystem gekürzt und neue Schulden gemacht, damit das finanziert werden kann und dann fragt niemand mehr, wieso die USA in 2 Jahren noch mal 2 Billionen Dollar neue Schulden haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Einen Demokraten würde ich jetzt als Amerikaner nie und nimmer wählen. Und ich glaube auch nicht, daß die Amerikaner das tun werden.



Die Demokraten sind die einzigen, die den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen können.
Reagan hat ihn reingefahren, er hat die USA erst in die Schuldenfalle gefahren, Clinton hat ihn wieder rausgezogen.
Bush hat ihn wieder reingefahren, Obama versucht ihn nun wieder rauszuziehen.
Wenn die Wählen ihn für die fehlerhafte Politik der Vorgängerregierung abstrafen und ihn nicht im Amt bestätigen, haben sie es nicht besser verdient und die Karre wird noch tiefer versinken.
Irgendwann werden sie dann das Weiße Haus an die Chinesen verlaufen müssen, damit sie noch etwas Geld haben.
Schon jetzt ist die halbe Wall Street im Besitz der Chinesen (die andere Hälfte gehört den Arabern).


----------



## plaGGy (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

@ quanten: Danke das du mir die Erläuterung größtenteils erspart hast, wollte vom Inhalt das gleiche schreiben, war aber zu müde 

Ebenso wie in Deutschland *steigt in den USA die Gesamt­verschuldung*, und zwar seit Beginn der Finanz­krise auf dramatische Weise! Dabei waren die Jahre 1993-2001 (Clinton-Ära) von einem enormem Sanierungs­erfolg geprägt; in den letzten vier Jahren wurden sogar Haushalts­überschüsse erwirt­schaftet. 



Sie haben den Staatshaushalt geblockt und das monatelang, Obama hat immer mehr Zugeständnisse gemacht, kam nichtmal der Versuch einer Einigung. Dann, 1 Woche vor dem harten Staatsbankrott, wurde zugestimmt, da war aber das Kind schon in den brunnen gefallen, und Standarts and Poor hat, auch aufgrund der harten Fronten im parlament, die kreditwürdigkeit der USA gesenkt, was zu einem heftigem Einbruch an den Märkten geführt hat. Das alles ist aber atm leider etwas vergessen worden, da Europa, die im geheimen viel wichtiger sind als die USA, eben auch ihre Probleme haben.
Nun muss man Obama natürlich vorwerfen, das er dieses Problem, etwas herunterspielt.

Dafür geht sein lieber achso toller Finanzminister fast im Alleingang nach Europa, um hier den Staaten auf die bösen Patschehändchen zu klopfen, was sie doch für fiese, gemeine Schuldenstaaten seien. 

Dennoch halte ich Obama für den derzeit besten Mann, mit den größten Chancen und vor allem dem Willen, Amerika wenigstens mal im kleinen zu sanieren.

Das amerikanische Volk ist leider im Großen und Ganzen, ich will nicht sagen dumm, aber vll trifft es, bildungsresistent recht gut. Alleine Clinton abzuwählen war einer der größten Fehler der letzten Jahre, auch wenn er fremgevögelt hat. 
Aber das ist aja auch so eine Sache: Gewaltverherrlichung aufs härteste, aber bei nackten Frauen im Fernsehen kommt der große Aufstand...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Alleine Clinton abzuwählen war einer der größten Fehler der letzten Jahre, auch wenn er fremgevögelt hat.


 
Mein lieber Freund Bill ( jup, ich hab ihn mal getroffen und sogar die Hand geschüttelt ) wurde ja nicht abgewählt, seine zweite Amtszeit war einfach zu Ende und daher kam ein Nachfolger.
Leider ist es nicht Al Gore geworden (der  Präsidentschaftskandidat, der mehr Wählerstimmen bekam, aber trotzdem verloren hat), sondern .... würg.... George Walker Bush, der die USA in 8 Jahren so dermaßen heruntergewirtschaftet hat, wie kein Präsident zuvor, der zwei Kriege eingeleitet hat, unter denen die USA heute leiden und der eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geleistet hat, an deren Ende die USA zum meist gehassten Land der Erde wurden.


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Da gehört schon einiges dazu den grössten Haushaltsüberschuss in der Geschichte der USA innerhalb kürzester Zeit ins grösste Defizit zu verwandeln. Wie man so etwas ein 2. mal wählen kann wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben. 

Was passiert wenn ein unfähiger Öllobbyist US Präsident wird wissen wir jetzt ja. Hoffentlich müssen wir nicht so bald feststellen was passiert wenn ein Kreationist, Waffenlobbyist oder wo sich das ganze andere republikanische Pack auch immer einsortieren lässt, US Präsident wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Rolk schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ein unfähiger Öllobbyist US Präsident wird wissen wir jetzt ja. Hoffentlich müssen wir nicht so bald feststellen was passiert wenn ein Kreationist, Waffenlobbyist oder wo sich das ganze andere republikanische Pack auch immer einsortieren lässt, US Präsident wird.


 
Ich frage mich, was die Welt denken wird, wenn ein bekennender Islam Gegner Präsident werden wird. 
Und davon gibts ja ein paar.
Und wieso die Republikaner alle die Evolutionstheorie ablehnen, ist mir auch schleierhaft. 
Ich hab ja nichts gegen Rechte (OK, blöd formuliert.. )....
Also... ich hab ja nichts gegen Patrioten, mit egal, aber wieso müssen die dann immer denken, dass ihr Land von Gott ausgesucht wurde?


----------



## plaGGy (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Wieso müssen sie in allen Comics immer gegen Nazis und Monster kämpfen 
Hm, kann ein President in den USA nur 2 mal hintereinander regieren, und dann muss eine neuer her, egal ob aus der gleichen partei oder einer anderen?
Hm, wusste ich so noch nicht, aber ich kenne nicht alle Facetten des Amy-Wahlrechtes


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

Ich finde den Demokraten nicht sehr demokratisch.

Ansonsten klingt das was Mt Paul sagt auch nicht schlecht, wird aber leider nicht funktionieren.

Allerdings klingt keiner Venüftig und ich denke der größte Spinner wird US-Präsident.
Es wird sicher kein Demokrat, weil Obama an allem Schuld ist. Da ich mir vorstellen kann das die Amis so denken.


----------



## Sieben (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

*"Rick San(a)torium"

*Musste ich mal loswerden 

Bei vielen Kandidaten graust mir schon die Kurzbeschreibung von quantenslipstream (tolles Thema). Ich hoffe, dass die Bürger der vereinigten Staaten mit Bedacht wählen gehen. Kommt mir eher vor wie "Wählt euren lieblings Superschurken". Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wieso müssen sie in allen Comics immer gegen Nazis und Monster kämpfen
> Hm, wusste ich so noch nicht, aber ich kenne nicht alle Facetten des Amy-Wahlrechtes



Jop, das Wahlrecht in den USA ist sehr durchwachsen. 
Die wählen ja einen Wahlmann im Bundesstaat. Gewinnt nun ein Kandidat in dem Bundesstaat, bekommt er automatisch alle Wahlmänner zugesprochen, auch die, die ihn nicht gewählt haben.
So kann es eben kommen, dass ein Kandidat Präsident wird, obwohl ihn weniger Leute gewählt haben als den anderen (Al Gore verlor deswegen, obwohl er mehr Stimmen hatte).

Der Mittlere Westen der USA ist in der Regel Republikaner Land, gewinnt hier der Republikanische Kandidat "seine" Bundesstaaten, gewinnt er praktisch auch die Wahlen, da es dann nicht reicht, die Küstenstaaten zu gewinnen um Präsident zu werden. Will Obama also wieder gewinnen, muss er eine der Mittleren Westen Staaten gewinnen.
Die Küstenstaaten (also die im Norden, einschließlich Kalifornien) sind in der Regel demokratisches Gebiet, Obahma hatte 2008 zusätzlich noch Florida und die Carolina Staaten gewonnen, McCaine hatte praktisch keine Chance mehr, hier reicht es dann nicht mehr für den Republikaner die Mittleren Westen Staaten zu gewinnen.

Bei den kommenden Wahlen kann man also zwei Punkte anmerken, bzw. auf die kommt es an:
Wer gewinnt die südlichen Küstenstaaten im Osten und wer gewinnt die Mittleren Westen Staaten einschließlich Arizona und Utah?
Der, der dort gewinnt, wird Präsident. 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Hm, kann ein President in den USA nur 2 mal hintereinander regieren, und dann muss eine neuer her, egal ob aus der gleichen partei oder einer anderen?


 
Ja, der Präsident kann nur 1x wieder gewählt werden. Das ist seit 1951 so.



Sieben schrieb:


> *"Rick San(a)torium"*


*

Jop, das habe ich häufiger gelesen, als ich nach ihm recherchiert habe. 
Ich hab eine Karikatur gesehen, wo sie ihn gerade ins Sanatorium schleppen, was schon sehr lustig. 
Etwas Gutes oder eben brauchbares zu finden, ist echt schwer, keine Ahnung, wieso so einer in der Politik ist und noch seltsamer ist es, dass ihn einer wählt. 



plaGGy schrieb:



			Bei vielen Kandidaten graust mir schon die Kurzbeschreibung von quantenslipstream (tolles Thema). Ich hoffe, dass die Bürger der vereinigten Staaten mit Bedacht wählen gehen. Kommt mir eher vor wie "Wählt euren lieblings Superschurken". Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich alles entwickelt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Wenns was Neues gibt, ergänze ich das und weise mit einem kleinen Update Post darauf hin.*


----------



## Sieben (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*

@ quantenslipstream

Da hab ich noch n Rechtschreibfehler gefunden 

Rick Santor*iu*m heißt eigentlich Richard John „Rick“ Santor*u*m. Will dir nichts unterstellen, aber durch dich bin ich auf Sanatorium gekommen  .

Eventuell solltest du auch den bürgerlichen Namen in der Liste verwenden und nicht die "Verniedlichung".

Ansonsten prima und weiter so!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Sieben schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch n Rechtschreibfehler gefunden
> 
> Rick Santor*iu*m heißt eigentlich Richard John „Rick“ Santor*u*m. Will dir nichts unterstellen, aber durch dich bin ich auf Sanatorium gekommen  .


 
Stimmt, da ist mir ein "i" mit reingeflutscht, keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist.


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, das Wahlrecht in den USA ist sehr durchwachsen.
> Die wählen ja einen Wahlmann im Bundesstaat. Gewinnt nun ein Kandidat in dem Bundesstaat, bekommt er automatisch alle Wahlmänner zugesprochen, auch die, die ihn nicht gewählt haben.
> So kann es eben kommen, dass ein Kandidat Präsident wird, obwohl ihn weniger Leute gewählt haben als den anderen (Al Gore verlor deswegen, obwohl er mehr Stimmen hatte).



Stimmt. Das kann passieren. Ist aber in der Geschichte erst selten vorgekommen. Tatsächlich spielt es also keine Rolle. Da die Wahlmänner einer bestimmten Bevölkerungszahl zugeordnet sind, ist es auch keine echte Verzerrung des Ergebnisses. Maine und Nebraska haben eine Art Verhältniswahlrecht, was aber auch wieder Probleme mit sich bringt, weil durch die Neueinteilung von Wahlkreisen (Gerrymandering) das Wahlergebnis nicht unerheblich zugunsten des Amtsinhabers beeinflußt werden kann.

Wenn man in der ältesten Demokratie der Welt sitzt, hat man halt auch etwas anachronistisch anmutenden Ballast im Gepäck. 



> Der Mittlere Westen der USA ist in der Regel Republikaner Land, gewinnt hier der Republikanische Kandidat "seine" Bundesstaaten, gewinnt er praktisch auch die Wahlen, da es dann nicht reicht, die Küstenstaaten zu gewinnen um Präsident zu werden. Will Obama also wieder gewinnen, muss er eine der Mittleren Westen Staaten gewinnen.


Nein. 2012 reicht es, die Küstenstaaten und noch ein wenig im Nordosten zu gewinnen. Wer alle diese Staaten holt, hat 275 von 538 Stimmen. Der Mittlere Westen ist nicht bevölkerungsreich genug, um das rausreißen zu können.

Kann man hier auch gut durchspielen: 2012 Presidential Election Interactive Map and History of the Electoral College



> Bei den kommenden Wahlen kann man also zwei Punkte anmerken, bzw. auf die kommt es an:
> Wer gewinnt die südlichen Küstenstaaten im Osten und wer gewinnt die Mittleren Westen Staaten einschließlich Arizona und Utah?
> Der, der dort gewinnt, wird Präsident.


Arizona und Utah? Die haben zusammen nur 17 Wahlmänner. Kleinvieh macht zwar auch Mist, aber es gibt viele wichtigere Staaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. 2012 reicht es, die Küstenstaaten und noch ein wenig im Nordosten zu gewinnen. Wer alle diese Staaten holt, hat 275 von 538 Stimmen. Der Mittlere Westen ist nicht bevölkerungsreich genug, um das rausreißen zu können.



Die Stimmen des Mittleren Westen und der südöstlichen Küstenstaaten entscheiden das aber in der Regel.
Denk an Florida und Bush/Gore.
Denk an Michigan und Bush/Kerry.
Als die Dinger durch waren, war es gelaufen.
Obama hat sowohl ein paar Staaten im Mittleren Westen gewonnen als auch Florida, als er Florida hatte, war es schon fast gelaufen, als er Arizona gewann, war er durch.



Icejester schrieb:


> Arizona und Utah? Die haben zusammen nur 17 Wahlmänner. Kleinvieh macht zwar auch Mist, aber es gibt viele wichtigere Staaten.



Manchmal kommt es auf die an.
Bei Obama damals nicht, bei Clinton war das aber so und das kommende Jahr wird meiner Meinung nach auch sehr eng, da kann es eben entscheidend für Obama sein, ob er einen der Mittleren Westen Staaten gewinnen kann oder ob er es noch mal schafft, Carolina oder Florida zu holen.


*Update:*
US Vorwahlen offensichtlich früher als gedacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012*



Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das kann passieren. Ist aber in der Geschichte erst selten vorgekommen. Tatsächlich spielt es also keine Rolle. Da die Wahlmänner einer bestimmten Bevölkerungszahl zugeordnet sind, ist es auch keine echte Verzerrung des Ergebnisses.


 
Sicher?
Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, aber iirc kamen wir während der ersten W.B. Wahl mal zu dem Ergebniss, dass eine Bevölkerungsstimme aus dem Staat mit dem besten Verhältniss dreimal mehr Wahlmännerstimmenteile wert ist, als die aus dem Staat mit dem schlechtesten. (Und W. hatte iirc eine ganze Reihe von den Staaten gewonnen, in denen man mit vergleichswenig Wählern ordentlich abgreifen kann. Iirc war es sogar so, dass Al Gore selbst ohne Florida und wenn die Bevölkerung der Staaten ohne Verhältnisswahlrecht zu 100% einem der Kandidaten zugerechnet wird, mehr Wählerstimmen auf seiner Seite hatte - aber eben nicht mehr Wahlmännerstimmen, weil einige Amerikaner gleicher sind )


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Das Problem bei US Wahlen ist, dass man sich registrieren lassen muss, jedes Mal aufs Neue.
In Florida speziell jetzt war es so, dass bei der ersten Zählung George Bush mehr Stimmen hatte. Gore fechtete das Ergebnis an und lies nochmal auszählen. Dabei kam heraus, dass offensichtlich einige Stimmen der schwarzen Bevölkerung nicht mitgezählt wurden.
Nach einer erneuten Auszählung war der Vorsprung von George Bush schmaler geworden. Al Gore forderte nun, dann weitere Kreise extra ausgezählt werden sollen, doch der Bundesgerichtshof der USA lehnte das ab, mit der Begründung, dass die engen Zeitpläne sonst nicht eingehalten werden können.

Verschwörungstheoretiker... () behaupten, dass Bush durch Helfer einige Stimmen der Schwarzen Bevölkerung beiseite geschoben hat, damit er Florida gewinnen und damit die Wahl gewinnen kann.
Aber wirklich in Erfahrungen werden wir es nie, und Bush ist eh Geschichte.


----------



## plaGGy (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Naja, das ist keine Verschwörung, das ist bewiesener Betrug 
Jeder weiß es, aber keiner spricht es offen aus 


Ja ich versteh das System wirklich nicht. Auch den ganzen hirnlosen Wahlkampf versteh ich nicht. Da macht man sich halt dermaßen abhängig von der Gunst der Lobbyisten. Und die werden meist von 4-5 Leuten gesteuert, die dann mehr oder wenider die Macht haben einen Mr. President ganz empfindlich zu schädigen.
Gab da mal nen guten bericht im Focus, der einen dieser Männer vorgestellt hat. Der hat die Macht Milliarden an Wahlkamnpfgeldern zwischen Kanditaten hin und herzuschrieben, wie es ihm gerade passt.
Und ratet mal was er ist....rechter Republikaner


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Der Wahlkampf kostet eine Menge Geld, die Parteien bekommen ja nichts erstattet, wie hier in Deutschland.
Und die Partei führt den Wahlkampf ja eigentlich auch nicht, sondern der Kandidat, denn in den USA wählt man eben die Personen und nicht die Politik, die sie vertreten oder die Partei, der sie angehören.
Es hieß mal, dass die Präsidentschaft rund 100 Millionen Dollar kostet.
Das Geld muss über Spenden gesammelt werden. Dabei ist es nur logisch, dass man sich auch von Lobbyverbänden abhängig macht, denn die Zahlen ja und wollen eine Gegenleistung haben. George Bush war sehr eng mit der Öllobby verbunden, klar, dass er für sie eine Menge gemacht hat (den Irak Krieg geführt??).

Und ohne die Christlichen Rechten in den USA wird eh keiner Präsident.
Sagst du also als Kandidat nicht, dass du an Gott glaubst, hast du schon verloren.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. November 2011)

Erstmal ein großen Lob an Quanti.
Wenn ich mir die Beschreibungen von den Kandidaten durchlese, weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Ich dachte unsere Politiker sind ein Witz, aber die Typen schießen den Vogel endgültig ab.

Wenn jeder sich nen Barett Scharfschützengewehr oder nen Panzer kauft und es mal zum Nachbarschaftsstreit kommt, dann wächst da so schnell kein Gras mehr.
Achja, irgendwo im I-Net steht, dass Texas die meisten Schulabgänger ohne Abschluss hat.

Die Amis brauchen sich nicht über ihre Schulden wundern, das haben die alles ihren freien Märkten und Bush zu verdanken.
Ist denen die eigene Gesundheit nicht mehr wert als irgdwelche Waffen?!
Und was einige Politiker noch zum Islam sagen, nukleare Angriffe und so, dass kann man mit Hitler gleichsetzen, zumindest so verbohrt wie die sind


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, aber iirc kamen wir während der ersten W.B. Wahl mal zu dem Ergebniss, dass eine Bevölkerungsstimme aus dem Staat mit dem besten Verhältniss dreimal mehr Wahlmännerstimmenteile wert ist, als die aus dem Staat mit dem schlechtesten.



So soll es sein. Wahlmänner werden nach dem U.S. Census immer mal wieder von dem einen Staat abgezogen und dem anderen zugeschanzt, so wie auch die Zahl der Sitze eines Bundesstaates im Repräsentantenhaus verändert wird, wenn es Wanderungsbewegungen der Bevölkerung gegeben hat. Da diese Zählung aber nur alle 10 Jahre stattfindet, kann das zahlenmäßige Verhältnis von Bewohnern zu Wahlmännern nicht immer optimal ausgeglichen sein.

Dazu kommt, daß bevölkerungsarme Bundesstaaten da einen kleinen Vorteil haben, weil sich die Zahl der Abgeordneten zwar nach dem verhältnismäßigen Anteil an der amerikanischen Gesamtbevölkerung richtet, aber jeder Staat zwei Senatoren hat. D.h., ein Staat mit 1.000 Einwohnern hätte drei Wahlmänner, einer mit 100.000 hätte aber vielleicht auch nur drei.

Besonders ungünstig ist es der Theorie nach übrigens für die Einwohner von Washington D.C., das keinem Bundesstaat zugerechnet wird und niemals mehr Wahlmänner haben darf als der kleinste Bundesstaat, egal, wieviele Personen dort tatsächlich wohnen. In der Praxis ist das Stimmgewicht des einzelnen Wählers in Washington D.C. allerdings nicht schlechter als in einem kleinen Staat, weil es keine große Bevölkerung hat.

Frage am Rande: Was ist eine "W.B. Wahl"?



> (Und W. hatte iirc eine ganze Reihe von den Staaten gewonnen, in denen man mit vergleichswenig Wählern ordentlich abgreifen kann. Iirc war es sogar so, dass Al Gore selbst ohne Florida und wenn die Bevölkerung der Staaten ohne Verhältnisswahlrecht zu 100% einem der Kandidaten zugerechnet wird, mehr Wählerstimmen auf seiner Seite hatte - aber eben nicht mehr Wahlmännerstimmen, weil einige Amerikaner gleicher sind )



Bush hatte in Florida aber mehr Stimmen als Gore. Da waren zwar nicht viele, aber eben mehr. Eine mehr würde ja auch reichen. 
Und ja, mit dem Wahlmännersystem kann es dazu kommen, daß der Gewinner der Electoral Vote tatsächlich weniger Stimmen in der Popular Vote erhalten hat, insgesamt ein größerer Teil der Bevölkerung also für einen anderen Kandidaten war. Das ist sicherlich ein Problem, das dazu geeignet ist, gewisse Legitimationsfragen aufzuwerfen. Wenn man allerdings den Entstehungshintergrund des Systems kennt, ist es nicht mehr so rätselhaft, sondern eine eher vernünftige Entscheidung.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei US Wahlen ist, dass man sich registrieren lassen muss, jedes Mal aufs Neue.


 
Wie sollte man es in einem Land ohne Meldegesetz auch anders machen?


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Was  passiert eingentlich bei Stimmengleichheit in einem Bundesstaat/(insgesamt dürfte das ja unmöglich sein, oder?)?

btw Gibt es   eigentlich  eine Wahlpflicht?


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was  passiert eingentlich bei Stimmengleichheit in einem Bundesstaat/(insgesamt dürfte das ja unmöglich sein, oder?)?



Keine Ahnung. Muß man mal in die Verfassung schauen, ob das geregelt ist. Instinktiv würde ich sagen, daß die Wahlmänner dann für den Kandidaten votieren dürfen, den sie selbst besser finden.



> btw Gibt es   eigentlich  eine Wahlpflicht?



Nein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie sollte man es in einem Land ohne Meldegesetz auch anders machen?



Das ganze System hat einen großen Nachteil, denn viele Gemeinden machen ihre eigene Gesetze, sie setzen eine Mindestaufenthaltsdauer fest, sonst kann man sich nicht registrieren.
Man könnte das umgehen, indem man mit seinem Ausweis einfach zum Wahllokal geht und dort direkt wählt. Ein entsprechender Hinweis zeigt dann, dass man schon gewählt hat.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was  passiert eingentlich bei Stimmengleichheit in einem Bundesstaat/(insgesamt dürfte das ja unmöglich sein, oder?)?
> 
> btw Gibt es   eigentlich  eine Wahlpflicht?


 
Beim Electorial Callege kann es keine Stimmgleichheit geben, sie sind ungleich besetzt.
Kommt es bei den Wahlmänern zu Stimmengleichstand, wird neu ausgezählt und dann eine Stichwahl abgehalten.


Ach ja, die Wahlbeteiligung liegt in den USA bei etwa 50%.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Nur 50%?! Das überascht mich jetzt schon. Warum haben eingetlich soviele Länder keine Wahlpflicht wie zB Australien?

Irgendwie halte ich alle für nicht ganz richtig im Kopf, aus meiner Sichtweise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Icejester schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Was ist eine "W.B. Wahl"?



Eine Wahl, die ein (George) W. Bush gewählt wird und bei der ich zu faul bin, nachzugucken, wann genau sie war 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ganze System hat einen großen Nachteil, denn viele Gemeinden machen ihre eigene Gesetze, sie setzen eine Mindestaufenthaltsdauer fest, sonst kann man sich nicht registrieren.
> Man könnte das umgehen, indem man mit seinem Ausweis einfach zum Wahllokal geht und dort direkt wählt. Ein entsprechender Hinweis zeigt dann, dass man schon gewählt hat.



Und wo/wie soll der "entsprechende Hinweis" untergebracht werden? Du müsstest im gesamten Land in sämtlichen Wahllokalen überprüfen, ob jemand in irgend einem anderen Wahllokal schon mal gewählt hat. Mit moderner Technik vielleicht nicht ganz unmöglich, aber Ausweisscanner&Co muss erstmal jeder haben und das Netzwerk dazwischen müsste extrem hohen Sicherheitsanforderungen genügen. Das setzt man nicht mal eben ein paar Jahre nach erster Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Technik um, nur um ein Bißchen Bürokratie zu reduzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Wahl, die ein (George) W. Bush gewählt wird und bei der ich zu faul bin, nachzugucken, wann genau sie war



Meinst du George Herbert Walker Bush? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wo/wie soll der "entsprechende Hinweis" untergebracht werden? Du müsstest im gesamten Land in sämtlichen Wahllokalen überprüfen, ob jemand in irgend einem anderen Wahllokal schon mal gewählt hat. Mit moderner Technik vielleicht nicht ganz unmöglich, aber Ausweisscanner&Co muss erstmal jeder haben und das Netzwerk dazwischen müsste extrem hohen Sicherheitsanforderungen genügen. Das setzt man nicht mal eben ein paar Jahre nach erster Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Technik um, nur um ein Bißchen Bürokratie zu reduzieren.


 
So wie es auch in Afrika gemacht wird. Einfach Tattoo auf den Finger, das erst mit dem Wechsel der Hautschicht raus wächst.


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Electorial Callege kann es keine Stimmgleichheit geben, sie sind ungleich besetzt.
> Kommt es bei den Wahlmänern zu Stimmengleichstand, wird neu ausgezählt und dann eine Stichwahl abgehalten.



Ja, was denn jetzt? Entweder es kann keinen Gleichstand geben, oder es kann ihn eben doch geben. 538 ist immerhin eine gerade Zahl. Und es könnten auch in einzelnen Staaten genau 50% der Stimmen auf einen Kandidaten und 50% auf einen anderen entfallen.

Die Lösung ist eine andere. Wenn zum 20.01. kein President-elect bestimmt werden kann, wird der Vice President-elect zum Acting President, bis der gewählte Präsident bestimmt wird. Sollte es auch am Vize scheitern, wird der aktuelle Speaker of the House zum Acting President.

Wenn es Einsprüche oder Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Auszählung in einem bestimmten Staat gibt, wird dort übrigens mitnichten neu ausgezählt. Die Stimmen dieses Staates werden dann schlichtweg aus dem Ergebnis gestrichen und spielen für die Wahl des Präsidenten keine Rolle mehr. Dies ist in der amerikanischen Geschichte bis dato allerdings noch nie passiert.

Genau dasselbe würde übrigens passieren, wenn es ganz massive Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Auszählung der Wahlmännerstimmen in einem Staat gibt. Daran werden aber - aus offensichtlichen Gründen - so gut wie niemals Zweifel geäußert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wo/wie soll der "entsprechende Hinweis" untergebracht werden? Du müsstest im gesamten Land in sämtlichen Wahllokalen überprüfen, ob jemand in irgend einem anderen Wahllokal schon mal gewählt hat. Mit moderner Technik vielleicht nicht ganz unmöglich, aber Ausweisscanner&Co muss erstmal jeder haben und das Netzwerk dazwischen müsste extrem hohen Sicherheitsanforderungen genügen.



Und ein Ausweis wäre vielleicht auch nicht ganz schlecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, was denn jetzt? Entweder es kann keinen Gleichstand geben, oder es kann ihn eben doch geben. 538 ist immerhin eine gerade Zahl. Und es könnten auch in einzelnen Staaten genau 50% der Stimmen auf einen Kandidaten und 50% auf einen anderen entfallen.


 
Es geht einmal um den Kongress, bei dem es eine Ungleichheit gibt und dann um die Wahlmänner. Gibts da einen Gleichstand, wird neu ausgezählt und dann eine Stichwahl abgehalten.
Dass der Zeitrahmen begrenz ist, weiß Al Gore am Besten.


----------



## Icejester (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Al Gore ist nicht am Zeitrahmen gescheitert sondern daran, daß kein Einspruch gegen die Auszählung in Florida gleichzeitig von einem Abgeordneten und einem Senatoren unterstützt wurde. Ironischerweise mußte er als amtierender Vizepräsident alle Einsprüche, die ihm der Natur nach ja eigentlich geholfen hätten, bei der Auszählung im Electoral College selbst abweisen. 

Wenn die Wahlmännerstimmen Gleichstand haben bzw. nicht die erforderliche absolute Mehrheit auf einen Kandidaten entfällt, wählt das Abgeordnetenhaus den Präsidenten.
Sollte dasselbe beim Vizepräsidenten passieren, wählt der Senat den Vizepräsidenten.

Neu ausgezählt wird auch da nicht. Es gibt auch keine Stichwahl. In dem Fall sind die Wahlmänner schlichtweg raus. Die Wahl läuft dann aber etwas anders als bei den Wahlmännern ab. Aber das würde zu sehr ins Detail gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Das Widerspricht aber den Informationen, die ich habe.


----------



## Icejester (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Jo. Hmm. Da kann ich jetzt an sich nicht so viel für.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Hinter AlGore und Bush hat der gleiche Ölkonzern gestanden...


----------



## Mr.Fore (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hinter AlGore und Bush hat der gleiche Ölkonzern gestanden...


 
Quelle?!


----------



## Icejester (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Gute Frage. Scheint mir auch unwahrscheinlich. Allerdings sind Spenden von ein und derselben Organisation an beide oder mehrere Kandidaten nicht so ungewöhnlich. Unmöglich ist es nicht.


----------



## Mr.Fore (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, ich mag aber keine unbelegten Behauptungen. Diese sind zwar der bedeutende Anteil menschlicher Kommunikation in 99,99999999999 % aller Fälle, aber an speziellen Stellen wüsste ich schon gern, wessen Geistes Kind dort gerade formuliert wurde...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Dass Al Gore eher mit der Umweltlobby verbandelt war als mit der Ölindustrie, ist kein Geheimnis.
Das schließt aber eben nicht aus, dass er von vielen Leuten zur damaligen Zeit Spenden bekommen hat.
George Bush kommt ja aus der Ölindustrie, seine Leute, wie Dick Cheney (Ex-CEO von Halliburton, die sehr viele Aufträge von der Bush Regierung bekommen hatten --> danke Dick ) oder Condoleezza Rice (Mitglied des Direktoriums von Chevron) sind ja früher bei Ölfirmen beschäftigt gewesen.
George hat damals, als er noch Gouverneur von Texas war, ein paar Gesetze verabschiedet, die der Ölindustrie sehr geholfen haben (Umweltauflagen usw.). rick Perry hat das konsequent weiter entwickelt und dadurch eine Menge Jobs in der Ölindustrie geschaffen (wofür man ihn lobt). Dass die Jobs aber alle im Niedriglohnsektor sind (Mindestlohn) und er dafür etliche Umweltschutzauflagen für die Ölindustrie abgeschafft hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Texas gilt heute als der Bundesstaat mit den schwersten Umweltschäden überhaupt.


----------



## dr_breen (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Sieht so aus, als ob Herman Cain bald von der Liste gestrichen werden muss. Zwei Frauen ( Sharon Bialek und Karen Kraushaar) beschuldigen ihn der sexuellen Belästigung. Selbst wenn sich die Vorwürfe später als falsch herausstellen, dürfte seine Kampagne einen herben Schlag erlitten haben.

Quelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Ja, hab ich auch schon gelesen, geistert seit einigen Tagen durchs Internet.
Seine politische Karriere ist beendet, Amerika ist ja nicht Italien.
Sobald sowas öffentlich wird, ist das vorbei, auch wenns jeder macht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

In diesem Sinne: "Und was müssen wir jetzt machen? Genau, uns nicht mehr erwischen lassen".
Die Sägen da Leute wegen Dingen ab, wo man hier meist nur müde lächeln würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Ja, teilweise auch für Dinge, die 20 Jahre oder länger zurück liegen.
Wen interessiert es, wenn ein möglichere Präsident während seiner Studentenzeit mal einen Joint durchgezogen hat?


----------



## Icejester (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Kachelmann ist hier ja auch weg vom Fenster. Und der war nicht einmal Politiker. Besser sind wir da auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## plaGGy (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Naja, aber Kachelmann ist auch in einen handfesten Prozess geraten, wegen Vergewaltigung.

Sexuelle Belästigung ist allerdings schon, wenn ich als Mann zu einer Frau sagen, wortwörtlich "Sie haben nen tollen Hintern".
Wenn ich bedenke, das bei ich schon solche Sprüche zu hören bekam, nicht als Beteiligter, sondern als Anwesender, wie:
"Dann machen sie sich mal frei und wir fangen gleich an".
Da muss man extrem vorsichtig sein. Wenn die Frau (oder der Mann) da wirklich was böses will, kann das vor Gericht böse ausgehen.
Dennoch denke ich, das man bei uns mit sexueller Belästigung wesentlich toleranter umgeht, als im prüden Amerika.
Eben weil es einfach Fälle gibt, die dermaßen lächerlich sind.

Vergewaltigung, wie im Falle von Kachelmann, ist allerdings, solange es nicht vollends entkräftet wird, wie z.B. durch bewiesene Falschaussage, selbst bei einem Freispruch aus Mangel an Beweisen, gerade weil es oft recht schwer zu beweisen ist, für viele in der Gesellschaft ein mitmenschliches Todesurteil.

und deswegen sollte man sexuelle Belästigung und den Vorwurf der Vergewaltigung nicht miteinander vergleichen, die können viel, aber auch rein garnichts miteinander zu tun haben.

Und ja, ich denke auch das Cain raus ist. Der wird gerade bei den resoluten Amys keine Chance mehr haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Icejester schrieb:


> Kachelmann ist hier ja auch weg vom Fenster. Und der war nicht einmal Politiker. Besser sind wir da auch nicht wirklich.


 
Kachelmann wurde auch nicht freigesprochen, weil er unschuldig ist, sondern weil die Beweise nicht für einen Schuldspruch gereicht haben.
Schlimmer fand ich damals die Sache mit Andreas Türck. Der hatte ja nachweislich nichts gemacht, wurde aber trotzdem vom Sender gefeuert. 

Aber ist jetzt nicht Thema des Threads.
Da könnte man einen eigenen für aufmachen. Da kann man dann gleich die Sache mit Strauss-Kahn aufwärmen.


----------



## Icejester (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Es gibt keinen Freispruch zweiter Klasse. Aus welchen Gründen freigesprochen wird, ist völlig irrelevant. Derjenige hat als unbescholtener Bürger zu gelten und so behandelt zu werden. Sonst könnte man auch jeden, gegen den mal ermittelt wurde, die Ermittlung aber wegen Mangels an Beweisen fallengelassen wurde, als Straftäter, der nur nicht überführt werden konnte, betrachten. Macht man aber auch nicht.

Und Andreas Türk wollte ich in meinem Post eigentlich auch erwähnen, aber mir ist der Name nicht mehr eingefallen. Bei dem ist es ja haarklein dasselbe wie mit Kachelmann gewesen. Ich habe die ganze Zeit an Kai Pflaume gedacht. Gut, daß ich das nicht geschrieben habe, sonst könnte sich der jetzt zurecht ziemlich beschweren.

Und ja, es gehört nicht so wirklich in diesen Thread. Ich wollte halt nur sagen, daß wir in der Hinsicht nicht wesentlich besser sind.


----------



## Sinister213 (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Und hiermit kann sich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch Rick Perry verabschieden.

Perrys Debatten-Desaster: "Ähm, sorry, oops" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Er hält also Bildung für verzichtbar wobei etwas mehr Bildung ihm nicht geschadet hätte 

Mitt Romney scheint ja zur Zeit der Topkandidat der Republikaner zu sein, sieht auch nach dem Vernüftigsten von denen aus, wobei Ich Amerika keinen Republikaner mehr wünsche.


----------



## Icejester (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Irgendwie muß sich das Feld ja ausdünnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Freispruch zweiter Klasse. Aus welchen Gründen freigesprochen wird, ist völlig irrelevant. Derjenige hat als unbescholtener Bürger zu gelten und so behandelt zu werden. Sonst könnte man auch jeden, gegen den mal ermittelt wurde, die Ermittlung aber wegen Mangels an Beweisen fallengelassen wurde, als Straftäter, der nur nicht überführt werden konnte, betrachten. Macht man aber auch nicht.



Bei Kachelmann bleibt halt immer das "und was ist, wenn er es doch gemacht hat" nach, das ist eben der feine Unterschied, wieso es eben doch den Freispruch aus Mangel an Beweisen gibt und den Freispruch, weil er es nicht war.
Al Capone wurde auch oft freigesprochen, war er immer unschuldig oder konnte man ihm nur nichts nachweisen?



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich wollte halt nur sagen, daß wir in der Hinsicht nicht wesentlich besser sind.



Kommt halt darauf an. Niemand kritisiert oder denunziert Westerwelle, weil er homosexuell ist.
Lass man einen US Präsidenten einen Homosexuellen für einen Posten auswählen, mal schauen, was dann los ist.
In der Beziehung ist der Unterschied Europa zu Amerika doch sehr groß.
Und was Strauss-Kahn so treibt, ist für ihn in Frankreich wahrscheinlich normal.
Von Berlusconi rede ich da nicht mal. 



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Und hiermit kann sich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch Rick Perry verabschieden.
> 
> Perrys Debatten-Desaster: "Ähm, sorry, oops" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> 
> Er hält also Bildung für verzichtbar wobei etwas mehr Bildung ihm nicht geschadet hätte



Jop, das ist echt peinlich, man man, und die wollen echt das Bildungssystem abschaffen.
Die Spinnen, die Ameri.... öhm.. Republikaner. 



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Mitt Romney scheint ja zur Zeit der Topkandidat der Republikaner zu sein, sieht auch nach dem Vernüftigsten von denen aus, wobei Ich Amerika keinen Republikaner mehr wünsche.


 
Schwer zu sagen, ist ja auch ein Kreationist und will Alaska umgraben um das Öl zu fördern.
Die Frage ist halt, willst du die Pest oder Cholera haben? Such es dir aus, bei den Republikanern gibts alles.

Eigentlich hoffe ich ja immer noch, dass Bill Clinton irgendwo aus dem Gebüsch springt und sagt, dass er kandidieren will.


----------



## plaGGy (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Inoffizielle hat Amerkia kein Bildungsystem, sieht man mal vom Fernsehen ab


----------



## Sinister213 (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, ist ja auch ein Kreationist und will Alaska umgraben um das Öl zu fördern.
> Die Frage ist halt, willst du die Pest oder Cholera haben? Such es dir aus, bei den Republikanern gibts alles.



Ich sag ja nicht  das er super ist aber immerhin besser als jeder andere Republikaner, diese haben die Latte aber auch nicht all zu hoch gelegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Ist aber trotzdem erstaunlich, wenn das die politische Elite der Republikaner sein soll.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Falls sich jemand da wirklich mit länger auseinander setzten will:

hier gibt es die gestrige Diskussionsrunde der Republikaner auf CNBC.
Klick mich

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen:
"The Republican debates have a clear-cut winner. Barack Obama."


----------



## Sinister213 (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem erstaunlich, wenn das die politische Elite der Republikaner sein soll.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> "The Republican debates have a clear-cut winner. Barack Obama."



Dem kann ich ebenfalls nur zustimmen.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Warum haben die Demokraten nur 2 Personen aufgestellt?


----------



## dr_breen (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum haben die Demokraten nur 2 Personen aufgestellt?



Weil sie einen amtierenden Präsidenten haben. Seit Jimmy Carter 1980 hatte kein amtierender Präsident, egal welcher Partei, mehr ernst zunehmende Konkurrenz aus der eigenen Partei. Damals gingen die Vorwahlen der Demokraten so aus: 



Jimmy Carter: 51,1%
Ted Kennedy 37,6%
Jerry Brown 2,9%


----------



## Aufpassen (10. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber bei den Kandidaten kann ich mir quasi am laufenden Band nur an den Kopf fassen...


 
Ich mir ebenfalls...
Da ist ja Obama noch ein Segen für die USA.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



Mr.Fore schrieb:


> Quelle?!





Mr.Fore schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, ich mag aber keine  unbelegten Behauptungen. Diese sind zwar der bedeutende Anteil  menschlicher Kommunikation in 99,99999999999 % aller Fälle, aber an  speziellen Stellen wüsste ich schon gern, wessen Geistes Kind dort  gerade formuliert wurde...



Diesem Gespräch lauschen, da wird es unteranderm erklärt --> Mordanschlag 9/11


----------



## dr_breen (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Diesem Gespräch lauschen, da wird es unteranderm erklärt --> Mordanschlag 9/11


 
Können wir nicht über die USA sprechen ohne zu Verschwörungstheorien über 9/11 abzudriften? Bitte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Diesem Gespräch lauschen, da wird es unteranderm erklärt --> Mordanschlag 9/11


 
Das ist alles andere als eine seriöse Quelle. 
Verschwörungstheorien bitte in einem anderen Thread behandeln.


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Dazu vll eher in den Weltwirtschaftskrisen-Thread  

Für mich ist Obama auch der fähigste Mann momentan. Das Problem ist nur lwieder, wie gesagt, das er bei sogut wie jedem vorhaben geblockt wird.
Man könnte fast sagen, der Mann ist seinem Volk einfach zu weit in der Zeit voraus.
Der Mann meiner Tante (er ist Amerikaner, sie ausgewanderte Deutsche mit US-Pass) ist meiner Ansicht nach einer der Wähler, die wirklich nicht immer nur Rep oder Demos wählen, aber auch er hat bei vielen Vorstößen von Obama Zweifel angebracht, die bei uns keiner verstehen würde. Naja, meine Tante dagegen meinte, das es  außer den Demokraten in Amerika, aus Sicht eines europäisch geprägten Menschen, keine Alternative geben würde.
Die Republikaner wären von der Grundeinstellung eher vergleichbar mit mittelalterlichen Guts- und Lehnsherren, denn mit fortschrittlichen Staatsmännern.


----------



## der_yappi (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Wobei man sagen muss, dass es die Reps waren die damals GEGEN die Sklaverei waren.
Die Demos wollten sie weiter behalten

_"Am 31. Januar 1865 gelang es den Republikanern gegen die Stimmen der Demokraten, welche im Senat und Repräsentantenhaus fast geschlossen gegen das __Befreiungsgesetz__ stimmten, die __Sklaverei__ auf dem Gebiet der gesamten Vereinigten Staaten abzuschaffen."_
_Zitat Wikipedia_
_Quelle: Republikanische Partei_


Schon komisch wie sich das in der heutigen Zeit gewandelt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Abe Lincoln war ja Republikaner und wohl einer der besten Präsidenten, den die USA je hatten (allerdings hat er die Indianer per Gesetz enteignet, perfekt war er also nicht) und er würde sich wohl im Grab umdrehen, wenn er sieht, was heute aus seiner Partei geworden ist.
Wenn man so liest, welche Forderungen einige Republikaner so haben, muss man annehmen, dass sie völlig weltfremd leben und jeder Neuausrichtung für sozialistisch halten.
(und das mit dem Sozialismus kommt halt in den USA immer noch an, viele denken eben, dass der Staat in ihrem Leben nichts zu suchen hat)


----------



## der_yappi (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Vlt hängen die 50er und 60er Jahre noch bei zu vielen in den Köpfen.
Stichwort McCarthy-Ära und J. Edgar Hoover mit ihrer "Kommunistenjagd"
Wenn damals ein SPDler ohne Diplomatenpass in die USA gereist wäre, hätten sie ihn wahrscheinlich als Kommunisten verhaftet


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Vlt hängen die 50er und 60er Jahre noch bei zu vielen in den Köpfen.
> Stichwort McCarthy-Ära und J. Edgar Hoover mit ihrer "Kommunistenjagd"


 
Mit Sicherheit, damals war ja eine Menge los, da wurden Leute verhaftet, die eigentlich nichts gemacht hatten, aber zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort das falsche sagten und merkwürdige Klamotten dabei trugen. 


Edit:
Hab den Vorwahlenstartpost überarbeitet, z.B. wieso es so viele Kandidaten gibt und nicht einen einzigen, wie z.B. in Deutschland.


*Update:*
Republikaner verschärfen die Registrierung für die Wahl:
Republikanisch geführte Bundessaaten haben neue Gesetze verabschiedet, mit denen es Minderheiten und arme Menschen schwerer fällt sich registrieren zu können.
Bürgerrechtler sprechen von dem Versuch durch die neuen Gesetze die Zahl der neu registrierten Wähler zu verringern (Obama hatte vor allem bei den neuen Wähler viele Stimmen bekommen).
Der ehemalige US Präsident Bill Clinton sieht schon parallelen zur Rassentrennung.
US-Wahl 2012: Mit neuen Wahlgesetzen gegen Obama | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Verbale Fehltritte von Politikern: Meister der Fettnäpfe - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Tja, da hat sich wohl selbst einer so gut wie aus dem Wahlkampf geschossen


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*

Was soll man dazu sagen, quanti ...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen, quanti ...


 
Wie konnte dieser Rick Perry überhaupt Gouverneur von Texas werden?

Die Amis müssen ihren Verstand einschalten und auf die Straße gehen. Die Gesetze, die die republikanischen Gouverneure in ihren Staaten verabschiedet haben sind das aller Letzte. Warum kommen die größten Idioten mit sowas überhaupt durch?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Update: Vorwahlen früher als geplant*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Es ist echt traurig. Wenn ein so ein kranker Typ wie Rick Perry an die Macht kommt und der Konflikt mit dem Iran immernoch nicht geklärt ist,
> dann gute Nacht.



Durch die aktuellen Äußerungen hat sich Rick Perry eh ins Abseits gestellt. 



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Warum kommen die größten Idioten mir sowas durch?!


 
Weil sie die Macht haben, ist nun mal immer so, die, die Geld haben, haben auch Macht und diese Macht kannst du dazu nutzen, Dinge so hinzubiegen, dass du noch mehr Geld bekommst und so noch mehr Macht hast.
Die Politik Reagans war so ein Fall, wo die Reichen dafür gesorgt haben, dass Ronald Reagan die größte Steuersenkungspolitik in der Geschichte der USA durchgeführt hat.
Aus den Millionären sind innerhalb kurzer Zeit Milliardäre geworden, die Staatsverschuldung stieg im gleichen Maß auf astronomische Summen. Dazu kamen noch die gigantischen Ausgaben für die Rüstungsindustrie.


*Update*
Für alle, die die Sache mit Rick Perry nicht verfolgt haben, bzw. nicht genau im Bilde sind:
Der republikanische Präsidentschaftskandidat Rick Perry, Gouverneur von Texas, hat bei einer TV Debatte einen peinlichen Patzer hingelegt, der ihm wahrscheinlich die Kandidatur kosten wird.
Falls er als Präsident gewählt wird, wollte er drei Ministerien abschaffen. "Das Bildungsministerium, das Handelsministerium und das.....". Beim dritten kam er ins Straucheln und er brachte am Ende nur ein "oops" heraus.
Das war nicht der erste Fehlauftritt im Fernsehen, den sich Perry geleistet hat und das Gelächter und der Spott war entsprechend groß.
Experten sehen für ihn inzwischen nur noch geringe Chancen.
US-Präsidentschaftsbewerber Perry: Mit "Oops" ins Abseits - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUA2rDVrmNg


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Ja, echt geile Nummer.
Es zu sehen kommt nur cooler als es nur zu lesen 

Ach ja, bzgl. peinliche Kommentare und Auftritte.
In dem Spiegelartikel sind noch ein paar schöne andere Dinger, auch von den hier aufgezählten Kandidaten wie z.b. Michele Bachmann:



> Bisher hatte Rick Perrys Parteigegnerin Michele Bachmann das  unberechenbarste Mundwerk im US-Vorwahlkampf. Der Klassiker: Sie  behauptete, sie stamme aus demselben Ort Waterloo in Iowa wie John  Wayne, dessen "Geist" sie auch teile. Leider handelte es sich bei dem  gepriesenen Vordenker nicht um John Wayne, den Westernhelden, sondern um  John Wayne Gacy, den Massenmörder, der aus Waterloo kam. Auch verlegte  Bachmann den Auftakt der US-Revolution von Massachusetts nach New  Hampshire, lobte sklavenhaltende Gründungsväter für ihre angebliche  Opposition zur Sklaverei und fabulierte, der Krebsimpfstoff HPV führe zu  Geisteskrankheit. Die Umfragewerte der einstigen Favoritin in diesem  Rennen sind seither hoffnungslos kollabiert.


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Lol, wie er am Anfang noch lacht und am Ende merkt, das er vll gerade alles weggeworfen hat was er an Stimmen hatte 
Tja:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Ich hab mir erlaubt, diesen Thread von einer Reihe VT-Posts zu befreien.


----------



## Glühbirne (13. November 2011)

Unglaublich. Da muss man sich ja schon echt Sorgen machen, was den Ausgang der Wahl betrifft.
http://m.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/a-797466.html


----------



## Leopardgecko (13. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Wenn ich mir ansehe, was die Republikaner dort an geballter Menschenverachtung und Kriegshetze präsentieren, bekomme ich Angst.
Sollte wirklich einer von denen Präsident werden, ist die Katastrophe vorprogammiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Man muss dazu sagen, dass das die Republikanische Basis ist, die sorgen dafür, dass einer der Kandidaten letztendlich gegen Obama antreten wird.
Daher sagen die alles, was die hören wollen, am Ende, wenn denn wirklich einer im Weißen Haus hockt, sieht das dann schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass die USA mit einem republikanischen Präsidenten innerhalb der vier Jahre in einen neuen Krieg ziehen werden.


----------



## Glühbirne (13. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss dazu sagen, dass das die Republikanische Basis ist, die sorgen dafür, dass einer der Kandidaten letztendlich gegen Obama antreten wird.
> Daher sagen die alles, was die hören wollen, am Ende, wenn denn wirklich einer im Weißen Haus hockt, sieht das dann schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass die USA mit einem republikanischen Präsidenten innerhalb der vier Jahre in einen neuen Krieg ziehen werden.



Auch wenn es darum geht erst mal nur diie eigenen Reihen zu überzeugen, sind die politischen Ansichten die da verbreitet werden, mehr als fragwürdig. Aber anscheinend gibt es genügend US-Bürger,   die die Ansichten der Republikaner unterstützen...Wobei der demokratische Kandidat neben Obama auch noch nicht so richtig im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist, aber er hat ja zum Glück eh nur geringe Chancen neben Obama.


----------



## Nico Bellic (13. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Ich bin für die Falconists.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Auch wenn es darum geht erst mal nur diie eigenen Reihen zu überzeugen, sind die politischen Ansichten die da verbreitet werden, mehr als fragwürdig. Aber anscheinend gibt es genügend US-Bürger,   die die Ansichten der Republikaner unterstützen...Wobei der demokratische Kandidat neben Obama auch noch nicht so richtig im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist, aber er hat ja zum Glück eh nur geringe Chancen neben Obama.


 
Ronald Reagan und die Bush Leute hatten letztendlich die gleichen politischen Ansichten, aber extrem ist es trotzdem nicht geworden.
OK, die Bush Leute haben je einen Krieg angefangen und Reagan hat mit der Überschuldung begonnen, aber trotzdem sind die radikalen Parolen nur Parolen geblieben.
Das Problem ist halt, dass die Republikaner noch denken, dass Bürgerkrieg ist und sie sich für eine Seite entscheiden müssen anstatt die USA endlich mal als Ganzes zu betrachten. Wirtschaft funktioniert nicht ohne Regulierung, Diplomatie funktioniert nicht, wenn man ständig mit dem Atomkoffer rasselt. Die Schuldenfalle wird nicht entschärft, wenn man ständig neues Geld druckt.
Ohne einen wirklichen Crash begreifen das die Republikaner einfach nicht.

Lustig ist übrigens, so nebenbei gesagt, dass George Bush die "Uptick Rule" 2007 abgeschafft hat (von 2004 beginnend). Dieses Gesetz ist damals in den 30er Jahren gemacht worden um zu verhindern, dass es nochmal zu einem Börsencrash wie 1929 kommen kann.
Was war 2008 nochmal passiert? 
Obama wollte sie wieder einsetzen, doch die Republikaner boykottieren ihn über das Repräsentantenhaus.


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Update: Republikaner Cain fällt nichts zum Lybienkonflikt ein.

Laut dieser Quelle: Republikaner Cain fällt nichts zu Libyen ein - Präsidentschaftskandidat - N24.de versagt das Fachwissen von Herman Cain in einem Interview, als es auf die Bewertung der Regierungsarbeit von Obama bezüglich der Libyenkrise geht.

Meine Meinung: Und sowas will Präsident werden


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

Wem die bisherigen Kandidaten noch nicht irre genug waren: Newt Ginchet fordert dann mal eben die Abschaffung des Verbotes der Kinderarbeit. 
Da werden die Chinesen dann wohl bald auch ihre Industrie outsourcen xD

http://www.latimes.com/news/politics/la-pn-gingrich-child-labor-20111121,0,6466282.story


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Er heißt Newt Gringrich. 

Hier eine Meldung, was er von der Occupy Bewegung hält.
"Nehmt erst einmal ein Bad" - US-Politiker verunglimpft Occupy-Bewegung - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Meiner Meinung nach wird er noch eine zeitlang "Sympathien" sammeln, bis die Leute dann merken, was vür ein verrückter Schwachkopf er in Wirklichkeit ist 

Sieht so aus, als würden die Reps garnicht wollen, das Obama geht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Ich denke eher, dass die Basis der Republikaner sich auch schon fragt, ob das wirklich alles ist, was sie zu bieten haben.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Hoffen wir das beste. Ich kenne da ein anderes Beispiel, wo die Amerikaner auch erst Mitte der 2. Amtsperiode gemerkt haben was sie für einen Schwachkopf zum Präsidenten gemacht haben.


----------



## Sieben (24. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Es ist schwer bei so einem doch guten Thema ernst zu bleiben, aber Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und da braucht es nun mal auch einen *Grin*gri*ch*. Kinderarbeit befürworten... naja sollen sich die Kinder halt selber beschenken. Boah, ich würde mal die Kandidaten auf deren Nachnamen prüfen.

Tut mir leid, wenn das etwas lächerlich und OT wirkt, aber die geben ja einem echt Futter


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*



Sieben schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn das etwas lächerlich und OT wirkt, aber die geben ja einem echt Futter


 
Du musst dir mal die Late Night Shows anschauen, wie die da durch den Kakao gezogen werden.
Das gabs vor 4 Jahren in der Form noch nicht.
Die intellektuellen bekommen natürlich das Feedback aus dem Ausland, das gilt auch für Talker und die mischen das dann sehr gut mit den Inlandsmeldungen.

Andererseits kann ich mich aber auch nicht an Kandidaten erinnern, die so extrem rechts standen. OK, ein paar waren auch früher mal dabei, aber da wusste man, dass die keine Chance haben, heute kann man sich auch nichts verlassen.


----------



## Sinister213 (29. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Nochmal was neues zu Cain:

Image-Schaden im US-Wahlkampf: Cain soll außereheliche Affäre gehabt haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst dir mal die Late Night Shows anschauen, wie die da durch den Kakao gezogen werden.
> Das gabs vor 4 Jahren in der Form noch nicht.
> Die intellektuellen bekommen natürlich das Feedback aus dem Ausland, das gilt auch für Talker und die mischen das dann sehr gut mit den Inlandsmeldungen.
> 
> Andererseits kann ich mich aber auch nicht an Kandidaten erinnern, die so extrem rechts standen. OK, ein paar waren auch früher mal dabei, aber da wusste man, dass die keine Chance haben, heute kann man sich auch nichts verlassen.




2 Sender, 1 Rep, einer Demos und auf beiden läuft zur selben Zeit das gleiche, nur das jeweils der andere beleidigt und für total unfähig erklärt wird. 
Ich warte drauf, das einer die Sklaverei wiedereinführen will. Denke dann weiß endgültig jeder auf der Welt, das Amerika vor die Hunde gegangen ist 
Aber ich finds erschreckend, aber doch auch lustig, wie die Reps immer wieder einen neuen Kandidaten finden, der erst zum shooting Star wird, dann seine Skandale und sein schieres Unwissen zur Schau trägt und wieder unter ferner liefen fällt.
Und keiner kommt atm auf die Idee, das Mitt Romney der einzige ist, der es wirklich schaffen könnte, also nach jetzigen Stand zumindest!


----------



## der_yappi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Und die Republikaner demontieren sich weiter selbst.
Ein weiteres Mal in Form von Michelle Bachmann:
*"Tea-Party-Frau Michele Bachmann wollte wohl Entschlossenheit demonstrieren - und machte sich zum Gespött: Wenn sie Präsidentin wäre, sagte die Bewerberin der Republikaner, würde sie die US-Botschaft in Iran schließen. Allein: Eine diplomatische Vertretung gibt es dort schon seit 1980 nicht mehr."* (Zitat SPON)

Auf diese Frau passt das Einstein Zitat vom unendlichen Universum und der unendlichen Dummheit des Menschen wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2011)

Das ist besser als jede Comedy-Show xD einer blöder als der andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Problem:
Im Rahmen der World Domination Tour läuft diese Show bald auch andernorts...


----------



## Sinister213 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Michele Bachmann: Gay People Can Get Married -- But Only To Members Of The Opposite Sex

Da häufen sich ja die seltsamsten Sachen ^^

Schwule und Lesben dürfen heiraten.... Aber jeweils nur das andere Geschlecht ^^


----------



## plaGGy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

ja die Frau ist in ihrer moralisch-geistigen Entwicklung, wie btw im Grunde die meisten Reps, irgendwo in den Wirren des Civil Wars stecken geblieben


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Moment mal... Zitat aus dem Artikel:



> ELLA NEWELL, a junior at Waverly High School: Wouldn't heterosexual  couples, if they were given a privilege then, that gay couples aren't,  like given that privilege to get married, but heterosexual couples are  given a privilege to get married?



Was ist denn das bitte für ein hilfloses Gestammel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Michele Bachmann: Gay People Can Get Married -- But Only To Members Of The Opposite Sex
> 
> Da häufen sich ja die seltsamsten Sachen ^^
> 
> Schwule und Lesben dürfen heiraten.... Aber jeweils nur das andere Geschlecht ^^


 
Lustig ist ihr Ehemann, der schon mal das Homosexuell sein wegbeten will.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist ihr Ehemann, der schon mal das Homosexuell sein wegbeten will.



Vlt sollte der Papst mal den ganzen Kandidaten der Republikaner die Hand auf den Kopf legen und versuchen ihnen "Hirn" einzubeten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Na ja, Rick Perry hat einen Waldbrand wegbeten wollen. 
Die Kandidaten sind sehr lustig, das kann man auf jeden Fall festhalten.
Die Comedy Leute haben sicher ihre helle Freude daran.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Bei dem was ich hier lese frage ich mich ob das nicht  eine Comedy-Show ist und kein Wahlkampf.

Wenn das so weitergeht haben wird bald einen Film von Wahlkampf.


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Vlt sollte der Papst mal den ganzen Kandidaten der Republikaner die Hand auf den Kopf legen und versuchen ihnen "Hirn" einzubeten...


 
Also wenn die mit einem ganz sicher nichts am Hut haben, dann ist das der Papst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Jop, das sind ja hauptsächlich auch keine Katholiken, sonder Anhänger verschiedener protestantischen Richtungen.
Meist welche, die sie sich selbst ausgedacht haben.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Der Papst war eher als weltweit bekanntes "Bild" des Christentums gedacht (obwohl er katholisch ist, verbinden halt sehr viele Leute ihn mit dem Christentum als solches)


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry mit peinlichem Fernsehauftritt*

Jetzt müssen sich weniger Kandidaten um die Republikaner-Nominierung "prügeln".
Herman Cain schmeißt hin: Ausstieg aus US-Wahlkampf: Herman Cain sucht Plan B - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

Ach verdammt, das habe ich gestern Abend schon gelesen und vergessen zu posten. 
Danke, dass du es nachgeholt hast. 

Daher... *Update*

Herman Cain hat seine Kandidatur für das Weiße Haus zurück gezogen. Der Politiker, der zuletzt stark wegen einer angeblichen außerehelichen Affaire in der Kritik stand, hat nun die inzwischen erwartete Konsequenz gezogen und ist aus dem Wahlkampf um das Weiße Haus ausgestiegen.

Herman Cain: US-Republikaner gibt Kampf um das Weiße Haus auf - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## plaGGy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

Naja, die logische Konsequenz


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

Und wieder mal die Republikaner...
Der Herr Präsidentschaftskandidat Gingrich geht in Nazi-Manier auf die Palästinenser los:
US-Wahlkampf: Gingrich attackiert die Palästinenser
US-Präsidentschaftswahl: Gingrich nennt Palästinenser

Eigentlich sollte man dieser Person mal den Kopf röntgen um nach zu sehen ob überhaupt ein Gehirn vorhanden ist


----------



## Sinister213 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

Oh der [ironie] tolle [/ironie] Wahlwerbespot von Rick Perry wurde ja noch gar nicht gepostet. 
Hab ihn am Wochenende mal in den Nachrichten gesehen, ist echt amüsant und vor allem die ganzen Parodien dazu 

Was da wieder für Zeug von sich gegeben wird


----------



## plaGGy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

So, und der nächste Tritt ins Fettnäpfchen:
Kritik und Häme nach TV-Debatte: Romney sagt "Wetten, dass...?" - n-tv.de

Hat gestern in Iowa, einem extrem mittelständischen Staat, einfach mal so eine Wette auf den Tisch gelegt, über 10.000€.
Nun wird ihm sein Vermögen um die Ohren gehauen mit der Begründung, das er keine Ahnung von den Sorgen der kleinen Leute hätte.
Grund für den verbalen Ausrutscher war die Provokation von Rick Perry, über die Entscheidung, das Romney in seiner Zeit als Gouverneur eine verbindliche Krankenversicherung eingeführt hat, die Obama als Vorbild gedient haben soll.
Das hat Romney jedoch wohl bestritten, woraufhin es zum Streit kam und Romney, zur Ehrenrettung bezeichnete Wette vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

So langsam aber sicher frage ich mich, ob die Führung der Republikaner bei der Aufstellung der Kandidaten nicht doch schlauer aggiert, als man meint. Soviel Peinlichkeit kann eigentlich kein Zufall sein. Da wird ganz systematisch darauf hingearbeitet, dass sich Obama auch die nächsten vier Jahre noch die Finanz-, Banken-, Wirtschafts- und Klimakrises um die Ohren schlagen lassen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

Das ist schon sehr stark, was die Kandidaten abliefern. 

Ich war jetzt eine Woche in den USA und was da berichtet wird, schießt teilweise echt den Vogel ab. 
Fox versucht alles die Republikaner noch im guten Licht dastehen zu lassen, aber inzwischen lacht das halbe Land über sie.
Selbst bei den Republikanern (und ich war in Texas ) ist inzwischen schon fast Schadenfreude zu erkennen, wie sie sich darstellen.
Wobei die Texaner eh keine Fans von Romney sind, aber über Perry reden sie auch nicht mehr so gerne.
Einige würden es sogar bevorzugen, dass Obama noch mal 4 Jahre bekommt, damit auch die Demokraten sehen, dass ihr Mann das nicht gebacken bekommt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

Das klingt alles nach Comdey, aber nicht nach Wahlkampf.



@quanti
Du solltest Cain im 1 Post mal durchstreichen, da er ja ausgescheiden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> @quanti
> Du solltest Cain im 1 Post mal durchstreichen, da er ja ausgescheiden ist.


 
Jop, ich muss das mal erweitern, auch muss ich noch ein paar Sachen ergänzen. Geht ja bald los mit den Vorwahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Herman Cain ist aus dem Wahlkampf ausgestiegen*

*Update:*

Morgen beginnen die Vorwahlen für die US Präsidentschaft im November 2012.
In Iowa werden meist den Außenseitern gute Chancen eingeräumt allerdings haben sich diese "Außenseiten" am Ende auch schon mal als Kandidat entpuppt.
US-Vorwahlen: Iowa ist die große Chance für Außenseiter - International - Politik - Handelsblatt


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mit Romney in der Kritik - die Vorwahlen starten am 3. Januar in Iowa*

Damit verabschiedet sich die nächste:Präsidentschaftskandidatur: Tea Party-Ikone Michele Bachmann gibt auf - USA - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mit Romney in der Kritik - die Vorwahlen starten am 3. Januar in Iowa*

*Update:*

Die erste Runde der Vorwahlen für die US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 ist gelaufen.
Iowa hat gewählt.

*Das Ergebnis:*

Mitt Romney: 7 Deligierte (24,6%)
Rick Santorum: 7 Deligierte (24,1%)
Ron Paul: 7 Deligierte (21,4%)
Rick Perry: 4 Deligierte (13,3%)
Newt Gringich: 2 Deligierte (10,3%)
Michele Bachmann: 0 Deligierte (5%)
Jon Huntsman: 0 Deligierte (0,6%)

Mitt Romney hat mit nur 8 Stimmen Vorspsrung vor Rick Santorum gewonnen, beide haben aber die gleiche Anzahl an Deligierten auf sich vereinen können.
Ron Paul ist knapp dahinter. Rick Perry etwas abgeschlagen. Newt Gringich bekam nur rund 10% der Stimmen. Michele Bachmann bekam gar nur 5% der Stimmen und zog daraus die Konsequenz die Jagd auf das Amt des US Präsidenten aufzugeben.
Daher "kämpfen" jetzt nur noch Männer um die Gunst gegen Barack Obama antreten zu können.
Iowa-Vorwahl: Mitt Romney - der gefährdete Sieger von Iowa - Nachrichten Politik - Wahlen - USA Wahlen 2012 - WELT ONLINE
„Tea Party“-Ikone: Michele Bachmann verzichtet auf Kandidatur - USA - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


*Hier noch einmal die Kandidaten im Einzelnen:

Romney:
*Nach letzten Umfragen hat der frühere Gouverneur von Massachusetts, Mitt Romney  (64), die größten Chancen, Präsidentschaftskandidat der Republikaner zu  werden. Im vergangenen Wahlkampf hatte Romney bereits kandidiert, aber  gegen John McCain verloren. Der Geschäftsmann und Millionär ist  ökonomisch kompetent und eher liberal eingestellt. Allerdings gilt er in  auch unter Republikanern als Wendehals. Davon zeugen seine geänderten  Meinungen zum Abtreibungsrecht und der Homo-Ehe oder auch die zuerst  geforderte und jetzt kritisierte Verpflichtung zur Krankenversicherung.  Konservativen Christen ist Romney suspekt, weil er Mormone ist.

*Santorum:*
Der ehemalige Senator Rick Santorum (53) aus  Pennsylvania bringt sich als christlicher Streiter gegen die Homo-Ehe  und Abtreibungen ein. Santorum hat nach seiner gescheiterten Wiederwahl  2006 unter anderem als Kommentator für den konservativen Sender Fox News  gearbeitet. Er hat anfangs nicht viele Chancen zugesprochen bekommen,  zuletzt aber in den Umfragen an Zustimmung gewonnen. Nun wirbt er in  Konkurrenz mit Bachmann um die Gunst der Tea-Party-Bewegung.

*Paul:*
Der libertäre Kongressabgeordnete Ron Paul (76) ist der Älteste der Bewerber. Besonders junge Republikaner sind Anhänger des Frauenarztes aus Texas.  Seine Positionen sind der Mitte zu radikal: Er will den Staat auf das  Allernötigste reduzieren. Der Wohlfahrtsstaat sowie die US-Notenbank  sollen abgeschafft werden und die USA aus den Vereinten Nationen  austreten.  Alle US-Truppen sollen nach Hause kommen und die  Entwicklungshilfe eingefroren werden, um den Staatshaushalt zu  entlasten. Viele Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gegen den Terrorismus lehnt er  ebenfalls ab. Der Staat soll die Freiheiten der Bürger nicht  beschränken.

*Perry:*
Der Gouverneur von Texas *,* Rick Perry (61), ist für  seine sozialkonservativen Ansichten bekannt. Die Senkung der  Arbeitslosenquote in seinem Bundesstaat bringt ihm Ansehen im  Wirtschaftsflügel der Republikaner.  Perry ist Anhänger der  Tea-Party-Bewegung und streng gläubiger Evangelikaler.  Er vertritt  erzkonservative Werte: freien Handel, niedrige Steuern, Todesstrafe,  liberale Waffen- und strenge Einwanderungsgesetze. Im Bildungs- und  Gesundheitswesen soll gespart werden. Perry galt anfangs als  aussichtsreicher Kandidat, verlor dann aber in einer TV Debatte Ansehen, weil er nicht wusste, welche drei Ministerien er abschaffen will. 

*Gringich:*
Dem ehemaligen Kongressabgeordneten und Sprecher des Repräsentantenhauses, Newt Gingrich (68), werden gute Chancen gegen Romney eingeräumt.  In den 1990er Jahren war Gingrich erfolgreicher Gegenspieler der  Linken. Die US-Grenze zu Mexiko will der Historiker von Drohnen und  Zehntausenden Soldaten überwachen lassen. In Afghanistan sollen die  Soldaten länger bleiben und härter vorgehen. Es wird spekuliert, dass  Gingrich die Republikaner anspricht, die Romney nicht als rechts genug  empfinden. Seine mittlerweile dritte Ehe könnte ihn im Wahlkampf  belasten.

*Huntsman:*
Jon Huntsman (51) war unter Präsident Barack Obama bis Ende April vergangenen Jahres Botschafter in China. Davor war er Gouverneur von Utah.  Die Chancen des Unternehmers werden in der Vorauswahl als gering  angesehen. Das Parteivolk findet ihn zu abgehoben und zu moderat und  hält es nicht glaubwürdig, dass er gegen Obama antreten möchte, wenn er  denn unter diesem als Botschafter diente. Huntsman ist wie Romney  Mormone.


----------



## plaGGy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Perry hat ja eine Eingebung bekommen, das er weitermachen soll. Sehr interessant....

Bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht. Nach Presseinformationen, die ich leider gerade nicht zur hand habe, wollen sich ja die anderen nun gegen Romney verbünden, damit er nicht der Kandidat wird.

Ich versuch die Quelle nachzuliefern, aber es war spät und vor einigen Tagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Hier ist der passende Link.
US-Vorwahlen: Alle gegen Mitt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Am Wochenende sind die zweiten Vorwahlen. Aktuell "prügeln" die Kandidaten in Fernsehinterviews auf Mitt Romney ein um ihm den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die anderen Republikaner gegen Obama antreten, aber die sollte mal an die Partei denken. Möglicherweise haben sie mit Rommney einen halbwegs guten Kandidaten (in den USA ist ja alles anders). Stattdessen prügeln jetzt alle auf ihn ein, die wirken nur noch wie bockige Kinder, denen man den Lolli weggenommen hat.
Falls es irgendjemand schafft Rommney zu überflügeln, dann werden sich die anderen gegen ihn wenden. Von daher hat dieser Mist keinen Sinn.
Hoffentlich gewinnt Obama.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

In erster Linie geht es um Macht.
Der US Präsident ist der mächtigste Mann der Welt, ein gescheiterter Präsidentschaftskandidat ist eine absolute Flasche, auch in den eigenen Reihen.
Jeder versucht jetzt irgendwie noch die Kurve zu kriegen und sie wissen, dass Romney aktuell die besten Karten hat.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele private Ermittler gerade damit beschäftigt sind den alten Dreck von Romney ausm Keller zu holen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> In erster Linie geht es um Macht.
> Der US Präsident ist der mächtigste Mann der Welt, ein gescheiterter Präsidentschaftskandidat ist eine absolute Flasche, auch in den eigenen Reihen.
> Jeder versucht jetzt irgendwie noch die Kurve zu kriegen und sie wissen, dass Romney aktuell die besten Karten hat.
> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele private Ermittler gerade damit beschäftigt sind den alten Dreck von Romney ausm Keller zu holen.



Naja, dafür dass der Präsident der einzige Minister in der Regierung ist, ist er schon mächtig. Aber so mächtig ist er auch nicht. Bei den gigantischen Schuldenberg kann man nicht mehr vom mächtigsten Mann der Welt sprechen. Durch die Schulden ist sein Handlungsspielraum stark eingeschnitten. Im NATO-Einsatz in Lybien hieß es auch, dass sie nicht mehr die Hauptlast tragen können. Stattdessen sollten GB oder Frankreich das Kommando übernehmen, trotzdem wollten die USA sich nicht von GB oder Frankreich bevormunden lassen.

Ich schweife ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Der Präsident hat Sekretäre (so heißen die Minister dort) und die Schulden waren noch nie das Problem der USA, sie drucken einfach fleißig Geld, dann passt das schon.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

und dann stürtzen die amis wieder in die krise und dann haben bestimmt die demokraten bzw. Obama schuld, weil sie in den 4 Jahren alles kaputt gemacht haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Die Republikaner fahren den Karren an die Wand oder in den Dreck.
Die Demokraten ziehen ihn wieder raus. Dazu müssen sie wie immer Einschnitte machen, die nicht bei den Leuten ankommen (weil die Republikaner zuvor eben massiv die Steuern gesenkt haben). Also verlieren die Demokraten die Mehrheiten im Capitol. 
Nach 4 oder 8 Jahren verlieren sie dann auch das weiße Haus und die Republikaner fahren den Karren dann wieder in den Dreck und das Spiel geht von vorne los.
Ist inzwischen seit Jahrzehnten so.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

trotzdem immer wieder lustig


----------



## plaGGy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Republikaner fahren den Karren an die Wand oder in den Dreck.
> Die Demokraten ziehen ihn wieder raus. Dazu müssen sie wie immer Einschnitte machen, die nicht bei den Leuten ankommen (weil die Republikaner zuvor eben massiv die Steuern gesenkt haben). Also verlieren die Demokraten die Mehrheiten im Capitol.
> Nach 4 oder 8 Jahren verlieren sie dann auch das weiße Haus und die Republikaner fahren den Karren dann wieder in den Dreck und das Spiel geht von vorne los.
> Ist inzwischen seit Jahrzehnten so.


 
Leider nur allzu wahr.
Is aber echt interessant, wie auf der einen Seite recht kompetente Leute gegen Blender ala Rick Perry und GWB immer wieder niedergemacht werden. Da sieht man erstmal, wie kaputt und unterbildet das Land in Wirklichkeit ist. 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie die nächsten Wahlen ausgehen, vor allem der 1. Superwahltag wird vermutlich interessant.
Das beste sit ja auch, das sie verschiedene Wahlverfahren mischen und sich teilweise auch Demos an Republikaner-Wahlen beteiligen dürfen. 

@ quanten: Danke fürs Raussuchen von ner Quelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Leider nur allzu wahr.
> Is aber echt interessant, wie auf der einen Seite recht kompetente Leute gegen Blender ala Rick Perry und GWB immer wieder niedergemacht werden. Da sieht man erstmal, wie kaputt und unterbildet das Land in Wirklichkeit ist.


 
Du kannst das Wahlverhalten der Amerikaner absolut nicht mit Deutschland oder Europa allgemein vergleichen.
Die Leute haben ein extrem kurzes Gedächtnis und solange es Leute gibt, die den Menschen erklären, dass man echt noch zum Tellerwäscher zum Millionär kommen kann, glauben auch die meisten noch daran.
Und dann das ewige Kommunistengeschwafel. Alles, was nach Gemeinschaft "riecht" wird als Sozialismus abgestempelt und dann kommen wieder die Bilder von Gleichmarschieren raus.
Damit kannst du die Amerikaner immer treffen. Kommunismus ist ihre Urangst.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Ich glaube, dass Romney nicht mehr zu stoppen sein wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Abwarten. Ein Skandal reicht schon und er ist weg und die anderen Kandidaten graben sicher schon besonders tief.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Die anderen stellen sich so dumm an, da kann er nur gewinnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Eine Leuchte ist er aber auch nicht.
Die Amerikaner müssen schon ganz schön bescheuert sein, wenn sie tatsächlich Obama abwählen sollten.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

bescheuert ist ein gutes Stichwort:

die Amerikaner, die  keinen vernünftigen Abschluss haben, wundern sich warum sie alle keine Top bezahlten Firmen chefs sind und suchen die Schuld nicht bei sich selbst, was ja auch völlig utopisch wäre, sondern sagen Obama hat Schuld.

Die, die vernünftig Geld verdienen sagen, dass Obama hat hinterhältiger Islamist wäre und Usa nur böses tun will.

Deshalb denken sie, dass einer der völlig tollen Republikaner sie zu Ruhm und Reichtum führen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Tja, aber andererseits ist Obama nicht in der Lage die Probleme des Landes zu lösen. Die Arbeitslosigkeit ist so hoch wie noch nie.
Dass die Republikaner im Senat alles blockieren, was er verabschieden will, ist klar, aber das interessiert den Wähler ja nicht, denn die denken sehr geradlinig.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

er hat aber auch einen schweren job  ein Problem zu lösen, wessen Ursprung aus der Zeit von bush ist.
Ich bin persönlich aber kein Obama fan. Ich finde er ist zu unkonsequent ( vorallem zu amtsbeginn, wo die rep. Noch nicht alles blockiert haben ).
Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, auf einen neuen Al Gore. So einen braucht das Land.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Es sind halt die Sachen von Bush, die erst vor sich herschleppen muss.
Und inkonsequent ist so eine Sache. Er wollte, als seine Partei noch die Mehrheit im Senat hatte, die Gesundheitssachen durchbringen.
Doch da ist er auch in den eigenen Reihen mit gescheitert (wie damals auch Clinton), als das dann nicht funktioniert hat und er was anderes machen wollte, war es praktisch schon zu spät.
Guantanamo kann er z.B. nicht schließen, er hat es eingebracht, ist aber gescheitert, wie mit allen anderen Dingen inzwischen auch, die Republikaner kassieren einen Vorschlag nach dem anderen ein.
Dann die Sache mit der Schuldengrenze, wo er weitere Zugeständnisse machen musste.
Obama steht so gesehen mit dem Rücken an der Wand und letztendlich, das ist meine Meinung, können die Republikaner die Wahl im November nur noch selbst verlieren, Obama kann sie aber nicht gewinnen.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Gibt es keine vernünftigen Demokraten außer obama?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Doch, natürlich gibts auch gute Demokraten, aber wenn du nicht gerade etwas vertieft bist in der US Politik, kennst du keine.
Fragst du Amerikaner nach deutschen Politikern, wirst du auch nur fragende Gesichte vor dir haben.
Al Gore hat vor 12 Jahren den Wahlkampf verloren, der kommt sicher nicht wieder. 
Was ich mir aber vorstellen kann, also in naher Zukunft, dass ein Demokrat mit hispanischen Wurzeln irgendwann mal als Kandidat antreten wird.
Und eine Frau als Präsident ist sicher auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, aber auch hier eher bei den Demokraten als den Republikanern.
Clinton hätte es ja geschafft, wenn Obama nicht gewonnen hätte.
Und ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass Clinton eine andere Politik gemacht hätte, bzw. sie hätte klarere Grenzen gezogen, Obama rudert hier und da rum, da hätte es bei Clinton nicht gegeben.
Daher bin ich auch heute noch der Meinung, dass die USA mit Clinton besser dran wären als mit Obama.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

Sicher, aber eine Vorwahl gegen den amtierenden Präsidenten ist quasi nicht zu gewinnen also spart man sich den Rummel. Selbst Carter hat damals seine zweite Vorwahl gewonnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sicher, aber eine Vorwahl gegen den amtierenden Präsidenten ist quasi nicht zu gewinnen also spart man sich den Rummel. Selbst Carter hat damals seine zweite Vorwahl gewonnen.


 
Ich meine auch nicht jetzt, sondern als Obama und Clinton um die Kandidatur gekämpft haben und Obama dann eben gegen McCain angetreten ist.
Clinton hätte auch gegen McCain gewonnen (Bugs Bunny hätte gegen McCain gewonnen ).
Würde Clinton heute sagen, dass sie Obama innerparteilich herausfordert, können sich die Demokraten gleich begraben lassen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch alles zum heulen...bei den Republikaner ist einer durchgeknallter als der andere und das Obihörnchen hat auch rein garnichts gebacken bekommen, nichtmal Guantanamo.

Da bin ich ja schon für unsere Dumpfbacken und Dilletanten dankbar


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht jetzt, sondern als Obama und Clinton um die Kandidatur gekämpft haben und Obama dann eben gegen McCain angetreten ist.
> Clinton hätte auch gegen McCain gewonnen (Bugs Bunny hätte gegen McCain gewonnen ).
> Würde Clinton heute sagen, dass sie Obama innerparteilich herausfordert, können sich die Demokraten gleich begraben lassen.


War an batmaan gerichtet. Du hast nur schneller gepostet als ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in Iowa, Romney gewinnt knapp vor Santorum*

*Update:*

Ergebnisse der Vorwahlen in New Hampshire.

Mitt Romney hat sich deutlich absetzen können. Er gewann mit klarem Vorsprung vor Ron Paul und ist praktisch schon der Herausforderer Obamas. Kein Experte geht noch davon aus, dass ein anderer Kandidat als Romney für die Republikaner im November gegen Barack Obama antreten wird.

Mitt Romney: 40%
Ron Paul: 23%
Jon Huntsman: 17%
Newt Gringich: 10%
Rick Santorum: 9%
Rick Perry: 1%

Die nächsten Vorwahlen sind am 21. Januar in South Carolina und am 31. Januar in Florida. Romneys Gegner haben jedoch angekündigt nicht aufgeben zu wollen.
US-Vorwahlkampf der Republikaner: Mitt Romney triumphiert in New Hampshire - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Habe die Befürchtung das es Barack Obama nicht nochmal schaffen wird. Stattdessen die Republikaner gewinnen. 
Obama hat auch viel Mist übernehmen müssen, da war schon klar das es schwer wird.

Und was ich schade finde ich das viele Amerikaner unter "sozialer GErechtigkeit" "Sozialismus" verstehen. Also sofort was negatives denken.
Obama hat die Gesundheitsreform durchgesetzt. Und das werden ihnen leider viele übel nehmen und nicht danken. Sowas verstehe ich nicht.

Die Republikaner werden außerdem vermutlich die Soldaten noch weiter in Afghanistan lassen. Und die US Schulden weiter in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## Seeefe (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Obama hat die Gesundheitsreform durchgesetzt. Und das werden ihnen leider viele übel nehmen und nicht danken. Sowas verstehe ich nicht.


 
Ja das liegt einfach an der Mentalität der Amis. Die sind seit der gründung der USA für sich selbst verantwortlich. Die können mit ihrem Land machen was sie wollen, mit ihrem Eigentum, mit ihrer Gesundheit. 
Nunja und deshalb wollen sie nicht "gezwungen" werden, ne Krankenkasse zu haben. Die meisten Amis wollen halt für sich selbst sorgen, entscheiden, das war schon immer so. 

Ich denke mal, wär ich in so einem Umfeld groß geworden, würde ich auch sagen, "Was will ich damit?" und "Will ich nicht haben"


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Die Gesundheitsreform Obamas ist eh das Papier nicht wert, auf dem es steht.
Die Republikaner haben so viele Forderungen gehabt und das ganze ist so verwaschen geworden, dass praktisch nichts übrig geblieben ist, was gut ist.
Ganz im Gegenteil, es gab mehr Einschnitte im Gesundheitswesen als zuvor.

Und Leute wie Perry wollen das Gesundheitssystem ja ganz abschaffen und Bachmann hatte ja schon gesagt, dass es kein Recht auf Gesundheit geben kann.
Was also die Republikaner langfristig planen, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Gesundheitsreform Obamas ist eh das Papier nicht wert, auf dem es steht.
> Die Republikaner haben so viele Forderungen gehabt und das ganze ist so verwaschen geworden, dass praktisch nichts übrig geblieben ist, was gut ist.
> Ganz im Gegenteil, es gab mehr Einschnitte im Gesundheitswesen als zuvor.


Ok, das wußte ich nicht.



> Und Leute wie Perry wollen das Gesundheitssystem ja ganz abschaffen und Bachmann hatte ja schon gesagt, dass es kein Recht auf Gesundheit geben kann.
> Was also die Republikaner langfristig planen, sollte jedem klar sein.


 Nur das sich nicht jeder eine Privatversicherung leisten kann. Und die Arbeitslosenzahlen sollen ja auch weiter steigen in den USA.

Aber viele denken wohl immer noch "sowas kann mir nicht passieren". Genauso wie hier auch, wenn man mitbekommt was für Parteien gewählt werden. Aber das ist noch ein anderes Thema.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur das sich nicht jeder eine Privatversicherung leisten kann. Und die Arbeitslosenzahlen sollen ja auch weiter steigen in den USA.


 
Die Zahl der Menschen, die keine Krankenversicherung haben, wird weiter steigen, das ist Fakt, schon heute gab es noch nie so viele Amerikaner, die keine Krankenversicherung haben.
Und da die Anzahl der gering Beschäftigen weiter steigt (Perry hat in Texas durch seine Politik praktisch nur Jobs mit dem Mindestlohn geschaffen), ist es auch logisch anzunehmen, dass die Zahl derer steigen wird, die keine Krankenversicherung haben.
Außerdem muss man immer bedenken, dass noch lange nicht alles abgedeckt ist, wenn man eine Krankenversicherung hat, da gibts Einschränkungen, Kleingedrucktes und vieles mehr. Ich habe solche Verträge schon gesehen, ich hab da nicht durchgeblickt.


----------



## X0T0X (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Weil ihr grad dabei seit und es ja auch damit zusammenhängt: Ist das bei dennen nicht so das man, wenn man einen Job hat, auch autotmatisch eine Grankenversicherung?? Bzw seinen Job verliert, somit auch die Versicherung??


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Kommt darauf an, wie das geregelt ist.
Jobs, die im unteren Verdienstbereiche angesiedelt sind, bieten in der Regel keine Krankenversicherung, der Arbeitnehmer muss sich selbst versichern.
Dann gibts eben Stufen. Meist hast du nur ein Standardmodell, das von der Firma versichert wird, alle Leistungen darüber musst du entweder selbst bezahlen oder extra versichern (praktisch das, was die FDP auch in Deutschland durchsetzen will: eine Krankenversicherung für alle, aber diese bietet dann nur eine Grundversorgung und alles weitere muss privat extra versichert werden).

Verlierst du nun deinen Job hängt deine Krankenversicherung davon ab, welche Konditionen die Entlassung mit sich bringt, meist hast du noch 3 Monate nach der Entlassung Krankenversicherung und musst danach selbst bezahlen, bzw. wirst automatisch gekündigt.
Bekommst du Arbeitslosengeld, bist du nicht Kranken versichert, das musst du selbst bezahlen.

Bist du nicht versichert, musst du beim Arzt/Krankenhaus die Rechnung eben selbst zahlen und das kann sehr teuer werden. Eine Operation kostet je nach Aufwand gut 20.000 Dollar.
Selbst Medikamente sind sehr teuer geworden, da Bush durch Gesetze dafür gesorgt hat, dass nur noch Medikamente von US Firmen eine Erlaubnis für den US Markt erhalten haben und das hat zur Verteuerung geführt.
Kanadische Medikamente sind in den USA nicht erlaubt, aber billiger, daher fahren auch viele Amerikaner in Grenzgebieten nach Kanada und kaufen dort.


Edit:
Das US Gesundheitssystem ist eins der teuersten der Welt, trotzdem bekommen die Bürger immer weniger Leistungen und müssen immer mehr zahlen.
Dagegen verdienen US Ärzte immer mehr Geld und US Pharmakonzerne machen Jahr für Jahr immer neue Rekordgewinne.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Jon Huntsman wirft das Handtuch:
Vorwahl der US-Republikaner: Huntsman gibt Rennen um Präsidentschaftskandidatur auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Er zieht seine Kandiatur zurück und will Mitt Romney unterstützen


----------



## Glühbirne (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Die Republikaner verhalten sich ja auch untereinander nicht gerade zimperlich.
Hier mal ein Video von Newton Gingrich über Mitt Romney:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyFaWhygzjQ

The French Connection
Aber im Ernst: Da fehlen einem doch die Worte, ich dachte zu erst, dass das eine Parodie wäre...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Erinnert mich an den Artikel den ich heute gelesen habe nach dem Fox News Zuschauer im Schnitt schlechter informiert sind als Leute die gar keine TV-Nachrichten gucken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Jon Huntsman wirft das Handtuch:
> Vorwahl der US-Republikaner: Huntsman gibt Rennen um Präsidentschaftskandidatur auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> 
> Er zieht seine Kandiatur zurück und will Mitt Romney unterstützen



Alles klar, werde ich gleich mal vorne eintragen.
Aber wieso will er Mitt Romney unterstützten, will er in der späteren Regierung einen Posten abgreifen? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den Artikel den ich heute gelesen habe nach dem Fox News Zuschauer im Schnitt schlechter informiert sind als Leute die gar keine TV-Nachrichten gucken.



Tja, weil Fox News nicht informiert. 
Hast du mal von denen eine Nachrichtensendung gesehen?
Ist echt geil, da wird kompletter Unsinn erzählt, teilweise aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, und viele Meldungen eben positiv für die Sendergruppe und deren Ziele, egal was nun wirklich passiert ist.
Wer den Kram guckt, hat eh den Einschlag nicht gehört und daher ist es auch kein Wunder, dass einige Amerikaner eben wirklich keine Ahnung haben, was in der Welt passiert.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Vorwahlen in New Hampshire, Romney gewinnt mit deutlichem Abstand*

Fox News hab ich noch nie auf Astra gefunden. Russia Today ist aber auch ganz lustig(oder sollte man eher weinen?).


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles klar, werde ich gleich mal vorne eintragen.
> Aber wieso will er Mitt Romney unterstützten, will er in der späteren Regierung einen Posten abgreifen?


Natürlich will er das. Und da er ja als sehr moderat bezeichnet wird könnte das auch passen. Auch wenn man jetzt versuchen wir Romney daraus einen Strick zu drehen von einem als "zu gemäßigt" geschassten Kandidaten unterstützt zu werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Natürlich, die extrem rechten Kandidaten wie Santorum feuern Giftpfeile gegen Romney ab. Und das Problem bei Leuten wie Santorum ist ja auch, dass sie nicht begreifen, dass mit extrem rechten und konservativen Ansichten keine Präsidentenwahl gewonnen werden kann.
So wie es aussieht, wird Romney der Kandidat und wenn man sich die Schwäche Obamas anguckt, kann Romney sich eigentlich nur selbst schlagen.

Was natürlich bedauerlich ist, denn mit Romney an der Spitze werden die USA wieder zu dem werden, das Bush schon vertritt und das bedeutet nichts Gutes.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Nur ob Obama wieder gewählt wird?
Er hat so viel versprochen und davon kaum etwas umgesetzt, aber seiner Genger klingen nicht viel besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Jop, deswegen wird er ja auch schon von den eigenen Wählern kritisiert, weil man ihm fehlende Durchsetzungskraft vorwirft.
Andererseits kann er nicht gegen den Senat regieren und er muss mehr Kompromisse eingehen, wie eben das Festhalten an Guantanamo.
Obwohl es auch keine Rolle spielen würde, wenn er Guantanamo schließt. Der kommende Präsident, wenn aus republikanischem Lager, würde Guantanamo eh wieder aufmachen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Dann können wir ja den Countdown anwerfen, wann in den Iran einmarschiert wird.
Entweder von Obama um evtl die Stimmung zu seinen Gunsten zu ändern (vorher dann noch sowas wie die "Attentats"-Geschichte letztes Jahr) oder aber wenn Romney in guter alter Republikaner-Manier erstmal nen Krieg anfängt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Obama müsste ja erst mal alle Truppen abziehen, denn er will die Armee ja so umbauen, dass nur noch in einem Land ein Bodenkrieg geführt werden kann, nicht mehr in zwei gleichzeitig (und wer denkt, dass man den Iran ohne Bodenkrieg erobern kann, hat nicht so den Plan) und wann sind die Truppen aus dem Irak oder Afghanistan abgezogen? Ich glaube, was war 2013 oder 2014 und ob er da noch US Präsident ist, weiß keiner.
Und dass die Republikaner natürlich die Armee wieder stärken werden ist klar (koste es, was es solle.... ) aber ich denke nicht, dass sie es sich gleich im ersten Jahr leisten können einen neuen Krieg anzufangen. Die US sind pleite, das ist inzwischen auch bei den Republikanern angekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, deswegen wird er ja auch schon von den eigenen Wählern kritisiert, weil man ihm fehlende Durchsetzungskraft vorwirft.



Stellt sich die Frage:
Sollte man, wenn Person A es nicht schafft, ihre Versprechen umzusetzen, deswegen Person B wählen, bei der man froh wäre, wenn sie ihre Versprechen nicht umsetzt? 
(auch als Schröder/Stoiber-Dilemma bekannt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Du darfst hierbei nicht vergessen, dass die republikanischen Kandidaten nichts versprechen (außen das übliche "no more tax"). Also selbst wenn Romney ins Amt gewählt wird, an welche Versprechen will man ihn erinnern?
Dass er die Ausgaben fürs Militär nicht erhöhen will? Sagt er nicht.
Dass er die Sozialausgaben nicht gekürzt hat? Selbst dazu sagt er nichts.
Dass er keinen neuen Krieg angefangen hat? Dazu hat er keine Meinung.
Er verspricht nichts und daher kann man ihn dahingehend auch keine Strick drehen und das ist das Problem, was Obama gemacht hat, er hat zuviel versprochen.

George Herbert Walker Bush hatte damals ja auch unter anderem deswegen gegen Bill Clinton verloren, weil er eben die Steuern erhöht hat (ging praktisch nicht anders, Ronald Reagan hat die Steuern während seiner Amtszeit so extrem gesenkt, dass sich die USA innerhalb von nicht mal 10 Jahren extrem verschuldet hatte und nach dem Golf Krieg gegen Saddam 1991 waren die US Haushalte praktisch zahlungsunfähig).
Und als Republikaner hatte er eben als einziges verspochen: No more tax.
Versprochen gebrochen, aus dem weißen Haus gekrochen und das kann auch Obama so ergehen.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Rick Perry gibt nun auch auf.
Rick Perry gibt als Präsidentschaftskandidat auf - Ein Cowboy reitet nach Hause - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Jon Huntsman hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben und unterstützt nun Romney*

Aha, sehr gut, da muss ich dann gleich mal den Startpost überarbeiten. 

Ich danke Rick auf jeden Fall dafür, dass er aufgegeben hat. 
Ich würde dem anderen Rick auch gerne eine Danksagung schicken, dass wir sein Gedankengut nicht im weißen Haus sehen, aber der ist immer noch dabei.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Finde ich auch. Kreatiosnismus hat in den Schulen nichts verloren.

Kann es sein, dass du gerne den Focus liest?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*



batmaan schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Kreatiosnismus hat in den Schulen nichts verloren.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du gerne den Focus liest?


 
Nö, ich lese nichts, ich gucke nur die Clown Union. 
Ich finde den Focus halt generell ganz brauchbar.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Clown Unioon 

Ich bzw. mein Bruder hat ein abo vom Teil und ja am Anfang mochte ich es und paar Berichte waren brauchbar aber jetzt nicht mehr..außer es gibt wirklich nichts anderes zu tun. 

Naja nicht vom Thema abschweifen.

Eigentlich war es eh klar, dass der einzige Konkurrent Obamas Romney ist. Und ich denke, dass er die Wahl auch gewinnen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Jop, es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass Obama gegen Romney ran muss.
Und nach der aktuellen Lage im Land zu urteilen, sehen die Chancen für Obama nicht gut aus.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Wobei Romney auch momentan nicht ganz so gut aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Ja, Romney hat ein Problem zu erklären, wieso er als Multi-Millionäre nur 15% Steuern zahlt und gleichzeitig bei jedem Vor-Wahlkampf davon redet, dass die Steuern immer noch viel zu hoch sind und dringend gesenkt werden müssen.
Außerdem ist er für viele auch schon zu weit abgehoben, da er sich über die Nöten und Ängste der Mittelschicht und Armen keine wirklich Gedanken macht.

Dazu kommt dann noch, dass Romney Obama dafür kritisiert, dass unter seiner Führung 2 Millionen Leute ihre Jobs verloren haben. Dass es unter George Bush 7 Millionen waren, ignoriert er jedoch und kommentiert das nur mit den Worten: "Bush hatte auch schwere Entscheidungen zu treffen".

In South Carolina scheint es jedenfalls ein Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen zu geben zwischen Romney und Gingrich.
"_Sollte Romney auch dort gewinnen, so einige Experten, ist es nur eine Frage von Tagen, bis alle anderen Kandidaten ihre Segel streichen werden_".


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Und er Gingrich hat die Vorwahlen in South Carolina gewonnen... 
Gingrich-Triumph in South Carolina: Radikal, scheinheilig -*erfolgreich - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
40% Punkte hat er erreicht. Etwas mehr als 12 % Punkte Vorsprung auf Mitt Romney

Bei solchen Kandidaten / solch einem Wahlkampf fragt man sich echt, warum die Amerikaner schon so lange überleben.
Nach dem Verhalten scheint es so, dass der Ø-Amerikaner zu dämlich zum alleine aufs Klo gehen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Ja, die Sache ist schon interessant, vor allem, weil Iowa ja falsch gewertet wurde und Romney dort gar nicht gewonnen hat (das muss ich noch mal korrigieren).

Aber da kann man auch mal wieder die Doppelmoral der Republikaner sehen, solange es um die eigenen Leute geht, ist alles erlaubt, ist aber ein anderer involviert (wie Clinton), werden die Messer gewetzt.
Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wieso man auch nur einen dieser Typen wählen kann.


----------



## batmaan (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

lol Kolonien auf dem Mond


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

Am Dienstag kommt es zum Showdown in Florida.
Aktuell liegen die Umfragewerte bei 43% für Romney und 33% für Gingrich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

*Update:*

Mitt Romney hat die US Vorwahlen der Republikaner in Florida deutlich gewonnen. Die Entscheidung ist also praktisch gefallen, wer gegen Obama im Herbst antreten wird.
US-Vorwahlen in Florida: Mitt Romneys Triumph wird zur Schmach für Newt Gingrich - US-Wahl - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Allerdings will Newt Gingrich nicht aufgeben.
Vorwahl der US-Republikaner: Florida: Romney lässt Gingrich stehen - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Perry hat seine Kandidatur aufgegeben*

So wies aussieht wirds die Demokraten freuen.
Republikaner Romney: Perfekter Gegner für Obama - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
Die freuen sich schon auf Romney als Gegenkandidaten


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Florida*

Mitt Romney macht nicht gerade viel um die einfache Bevölkerung hinter sich zu bekommen.
Er ist der klassische Republikaner: reich, abgehoben, selbstverliebt.
Darüber könnte er fallen, das muss man abwarten aber für die anderen rechne ich nur noch geringe Chancen.
Dann müsste Romney über einen Skandal stolpern.

Obama wird es ganz bestimmt freuen, dass es Romney wird. Denn der ist nun mal nicht das, was die Bevölkerung eigentlich anstrebt. Sie wollen, meine Meinung, keinen reichen, weißen Sack im Weißen Haus haben, der es nur wieder den reichen und den Unternehmern gerecht macht.
Davon gab es in den letzten Jahrzehnten zu viele.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Florida*

Nevada hat er auch für sich verbuchen können.
Aber da er Mormone ist, war es eig. schon fast klar das er dort gewinnt 
US-Vorwahl in Nevada: Romney punktet erstmals bei Tea-Party-Leuten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Und bei den sonst so "rechten" Evangelikalen hat er laut SPON auch gepunktet.

Also läuft es mMn auf einen Obama vs. Romney Wahlkampf hinaus.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2012)

Das ist einfach so herrlich xD

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyzfata2KS1qbdwe9o1_500.jpg


----------



## der_yappi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Florida*

Wie bei Spiegel Online zu lesen ist:
Rick Santorum hat DREI Vorwahlen gewonnen.
Minnesota, Missouri und Colorado. Money-Romney (@Sperrfeuer ) lag nur auf dem zweiten oder gar dritten Platz. Und das ziemlich abgeschlagen.
Es wird also wieder etwas spannender in der Republikanischen Freakshow
Kandidatenrennen der Republikaner: Außenseiter Santorum gewinnt drei US-Vorwahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Florida*

Ja, Santorum holt zum Gegenschlag aus. 
Ist ja unglaublich wie verbohrt die Amerikaner sind so einen überhaupt zu wählen. 

Aber bisher ist Obama der größte Gewinner im republikanischen Wettstreit um die Kandidatur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Maine*

*Update:*

Mitt Romney hat die US Vorwahlen in Maine gewonnen.
Wahlen: Romney gewinnt knapp Vorwahl im US-Staat Maine - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Rick Santorum hat praktisch keine Wahlwerbung in Maine gemacht, daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass er dort nicht so gut abgeschnitten hat. Maine gilt eh als demokratische Hochburg.
Erst am 28. Februar geht es nun weiter. In den Bundesstaaten Arizona und Michigan.
Interessant wird der "Super Tuesday" am 6. März. Dann entscheidet es sich wohl, wer gegen Obama antreten wird.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Maine*

Könntest du die Ergebniss in einen der Ersten Post schreiben?
So ist alles im Thread verteilt und man kann kaum nachvollziehen wer wo gewonnen hat.


Abgesehen davon ist das ein schöner Thread.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Maine*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Könntest du die Ergebniss in einen der Ersten Post schreiben?
> So ist alles im Thread verteilt und man kann kaum nachvollziehen wer wo gewonnen hat.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist das ein schöner Thread.


 
Im ersten Post sind die Kandidaten drin.
Sobald sich abzeichnet, wer vorne liegt, wird der Startpost umgebaut, die Kandidaten, die eh schon aufgegeben haben, fliegen dann raus.

Der zweite Post ist für die Vorwahlen da. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich alle Ergebnisse der Vorwahlen dort eintragen.

Der dritte Post ist für die Wahlen am 19. November vorgesehen (sofern ich nicht gerade einen anderen Benutzertitel habe ). Dort trage ich die Ergebnisse der Wahl ein.
Sofern das zeitlich bei mir klappt, werde ich bei der Wahl live dabei sein und dementsprechend dann auch den Post mehrmals aktualisieren.

Also, hab Geduld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Mitt Romney gewinnt in Maine*

*Update:*

So, da ich nicht so viel Zeit habe, nur mal kurz die letzen Meldungen. 
Nachdem der Super Tuesday mehr oder weniger ausgeglichen ausging, Mitt Romney sich also nicht absetzen konnte, bleibt es spannend bei den Republikanern, wer denn nun Obama herausfordern wird.
Rick Santorum hat nun die Vorwahlen in Louisiana gewonnen.
US-Vorwahlen: Santorum schlägt Romney in Louisiana | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE

Der erzkonservative Kandidat vom rechten Flügel der Republikaner bleibt als dem eher gemäßigtem Mitt Romney schwer auf den Fersen.

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Hoffentlich schafft es Obama wieder. Die anderen Typen sind mir alle zu durchgeknallt. Besonders Santorum.


----------



## Pagz (27. März 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Positiv gesehen kann Obama aber nicht viel besseres passieren, als das Santorum das Rennen um die Kandidatur macht. Auf Bundeseben gehen selbst in Amerika die Wähler flöten, wenn man außer hetzerische Sprüche und sagen wir konzervativen Einstellungen nicht mitbringt


----------



## Glühbirne (27. März 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Pagz schrieb:


> Positiv gesehen kann Obama aber nicht viel besseres passieren, als das Santorum das Rennen um die Kandidatur macht. Auf Bundeseben gehen selbst in Amerika die Wähler flöten, wenn man außer hetzerische Sprüche und sagen wir konzervativen Einstellungen nicht mitbringt


Stimmt, Santorum ist im Moment das Beste was Obama passieren konnte. Wenn er sich wirklich durchsetzen würde, hätte Obama einen Gegner mit besonders viel Angriffsfläche. Bei Romney wäre das schon schwerer.
Aber selbst wenn es am Ende doch Romney wird, hat Obama im Moment gute Karten. Santorum macht im Moment Romney das Leben ziemlich schwer - auch wenn Santorum schon so gut wie raus ist. Santorum scheint das Ding bis zum Ende durchziehen zu wollen und Romney muss nochmal ordentlich Geld ausgeben, dass er eigentlich für den Wahlkampf gegen Obama besser brauchen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Romney ist die Wirtschaftselite. Ich denke dass er über genug Geld verfügt und auch genug Freunde hat die ihm Geld geben.
Das war bei Bush damals nicht anders und diese "Freunde" haben auch eine Menge dafür bekommen dass sie Bush ins Weiße Haus gesetzt haben.
Bei Romney wird es bestimmt genauso laufen. Er kauft sich das Weiße Haus und verteilt dann Geschenke an Unternehmen und die reiche Oberschicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Huch, bin ja ganz überrascht, das noch nix dazu hier steht ^^

Santorum ist raus -> Santorum-Rückzug bei US-Republikanern: Jetzt heißt es Romney gegen Obama - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Grund ist wohl die Erkrankung seiner Tochter.
Zumindest vermutet man es .. obs auch wirklich so ist .. wer weiß.


----------



## Pagz (12. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Grund ist wohl die Erkrankung seiner Tochter.
> Zumindest vermutet man es .. obs auch wirklich so ist .. wer weiß.


Ich vermute wohl eher, dass er eingesehen hat, dass er gegen Romney nicht gewinnen wird und versucht hat, trotzdem noch möglichst viel Macht und Einfluß zu bekommen. Also macht er einen Deal mit Romney, dass er aufgibt, dafür aber einen guten Posten(Vize-Präsident?) bekommt, fall Romney Präsident wird


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Zum Glück hat der Vize Präsident nichts zu melden.


----------



## Bääängel (12. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Zurzeit liegt Obama in Umfragentrend sowohl vor Romney (Obama 51 %, Romney 44%), als auch vor Santorum. Wobei der Vorsprung vor Santorum noch größer ist. Vielleicht ein weitwerer Grund für den Rückzug. Im internen Republikanerwahlkampf waren beide ja relativ ausgeglichen vom Stimmanteil.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Ich habe gelesen dass Romney schon einen guten Vorsprung vor Santorum hat.


----------



## Pagz (12. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Romney hatte den Vorlampf eigentlich schon so gut wie gewonnen


----------



## Bambusbar (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich vermute wohl eher, dass er eingesehen hat, dass er gegen Romney nicht gewinnen wird und versucht hat, trotzdem noch möglichst viel Macht und Einfluß zu bekommen. Also macht er einen Deal mit Romney, dass er aufgibt, dafür aber einen guten Posten(Vize-Präsident?) bekommt, fall Romney Präsident wird


 

Ja, sowas hab ich mir auch eher gedacht.
Ich meine, die haben doch nicht erst letzte Woche festgestellt, das ihre Tochter krank ist - also das war doch schon länger bekannt, oder? Wenn nicht, hab ich nichts gesagt ^^

Da aber eh Obama gewinnt - wayne


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

mal sone frage am rand, die wirklich nicht böse geimt ist.
interessiert euch das ganze treiben übern großen see wirklich, ist das mehr sone "man-kanns-ja-mal-wissen sache", oder schaut ihr zuviel TV? 

find es zwar toll, dass es euch nicht komplett egal ist, aber so wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht?!?! ist doch eh wie immer die wahl zwischen not und übel und (dafür werd ich sicherlich gleich ne schön antwort bekommen) so wirklich betreffen tut es uns ja nicht.
wirkt für mich alles so, als ob ihr solche typischen "ohhh, mein lieblings promi war grad auf toilette-leute" seit  ich wiederhole mich nochmal: ich will niemanden beleidigen oder so, sonder hoffe einfach, dass mir mal jemand auf die sprünge hilft


----------



## Pagz (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> mal sone frage am rand, die wirklich nicht böse geimt ist.
> interessiert euch das ganze treiben übern großen see wirklich, ist das mehr sone "man-kanns-ja-mal-wissen sache", oder schaut ihr zuviel TV?
> 
> find es zwar toll, dass es euch nicht komplett egal ist, aber so wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht?!?! ist doch eh wie immer die wahl zwischen not und übel und (dafür werd ich sicherlich gleich ne schön antwort bekommen) so wirklich betreffen tut es uns ja nicht.
> wirkt für mich alles so, als ob ihr solche typischen "ohhh, mein lieblings promi war grad auf toilette-leute" seit  ich wiederhole mich nochmal: ich will niemanden beleidigen oder so, sonder hoffe einfach, dass mir mal jemand auf die sprünge hilft


 
1. Ich bin Amerikaner, also interessiert es mich teilweise mehr als viele deutsche Wahlen
2. nur weil dich etwas nicht interessiert, heißt das doch nicht, dass jeder andere auch nur Interesse heuchelt?
3. Die Amerikanische Politik hat eine Menge Einfluss auf Europa und auc Deutschland
4. Wieso ist Obama Not bzw Übel?


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

zu 2.
ich hab doch garnicht gesagt, dass alle anderen interesse heucheln. ich wollte bloß wissen, wieso es eich interessiert. wobei dein 1. natürlich so einiges erklärt 

mit 3. und 4. hatte ich schon gerechnet  deshalb hatte ich extra "dafür werd ich sicherlich gleich ne schön antwort bekommen" geschrieben.
ich find obama auch ziemlich gut. verstehe auch nichtmal, warum viele so ein -ich nenns mal hass- auf ihn haben. und viele von denen, die momentan zur wahl stehen, sind mit sicherheit nur machtgeile freaks, die ihre eigene meinung unbedingt durchsetzen wollen. ist ja schön und gut, wenn jemand zu seinen idealen steht, aber letzden endes läuft es doch wieder darauf hinaus, dass sich der gewählte nach amtsantritt damit abfinden muss, dass lobbys und hochrangige idealisten das eigentliche sagen haben. ist allerdings ne andere gesachichte, deshalb will ich darüber nicht weiter diskutieren  

nochmal: das ist nicht böse gemeint gewesen. nur bei mir ist der einzige zeitpunkt, wo ich was davon mitbekome (und selbst da nur nebenbei), wenn dien auf arbeit in der pause n TV an machen. und ich noch nicht verstehe, wie sich manche/viele in ihrer freizeit so mit dem thema auseinander setzen wollen


----------



## Pagz (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> nochmal: das ist nicht böse gemeint gewesen. nur bei mir ist der einzige zeitpunkt, wo ich was davon mitbekome (und selbst da nur nebenbei), wenn dien auf arbeit in der pause n TV an machen. und ich noch nicht verstehe, wie sich manche/viele in ihrer freizeit so mit dem thema auseinander setzen wollen


 
Ich verstehe dich nicht ganz
Ich frage doch auch nicht, warum sich jemand in seiner Freizeit über Autos oder Hardware etc. informiert. Manche Leute interessiert das nun mal und manche nicht


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

ja schon klar,
nur ich will verstehen, warum es euch so interessiert. evtl gibt es ja da punkte, die ich nicht bedenke oder ähnliches.

meine denkweise ist momentan mehr so "ja, da gibts den und den...schön"


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Nun die Weltpolitik wird immer noch von den USA dominiert. Und dass die sich durchaus auf den Alltag auswirkt sieht man z.B. jeden Tag an der Tankstelle.(bzw. wenn ein Santorum o.Ä. wirklich das macht was er "verspricht" dann bald an der arabischen Bombe im Vorgarten)


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Ich finde den Thread gut. 
Ich habe mit den USA nicht so viel zu tun aber ich finde es gut dass wir uns in Deutschland auch für andere Länder und deren politische Strukturen interessieren.
Und die USA sind für die Welt sehr wichtig. Ein Wechsel im Weißen Haus bedeutet mit Sicherheit dass die Außenpolitik wieder anders wird. Ein Krieg im Nahen Osten ist dadurch wahrscheinlicher als jetzt unter Obama.
Was Romney jetzt alles will habe ich noch nicht verstanden aber er will im Sozialbereich kürzen und dadurch die Schere zwischen arm und reich noch größer werden lassen.
Ob er was für den Umweltschutz tun wird glaube ich nicht. 
Romney ist selbst Millionär und Unternehmer -- Hedge Fonds Manager war er mal glaube ich -- das bedeutet für mich dass die Banken und Hedge Fonds entscheiden was mit der Weltwirtschaft passiert. Es entsteht wohl dann eine neue Blase die früher oder später platzen wird.
Und ob Romney was gegen die hohe Verschuldung machen wird glaube ich auch nicht.

Natürlich interessiere ich mich genauso für die Präsidentenwahlen in Frankreich. 
Aber dazu gibt es keinen Thread.


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Es ist doch noch halt so:
Wenn die USA mal husten, kommt in Europa oft die Grippe.
Genau so wenn das Rennkamel vom 100sten Prinzenenkel in Saudi-Arabien in der falschen Tonlage furzt hier die Spritpreise hochgehen 

Darum wollen viele hier wissen wer von den Reps dort gegen Obama antritt und wer dann den Wahlkampf gewinnt.
Betrifft uns doch mehr oder weniger direkt.
Acta, Fluggastdatenabkommen, etc pp


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Das nennt man "Über den Tellerrand schauen" oder "Seinen Horizont erweitern" und es geht einfach darum, zu wissen, was so in der Welt vor sich geht, einfach informiert zu sein. Up2Date .. quasi.
Es gibt ja auch Leute - oder soll es geben - die Nachrichten gucken oder im Internet auf diversen News-Seite unterwegs sind.
Und wenn man dann mit Kumpels unterwegs ist und der eine dich fragt " Ey Alter, woher weißt du die ganze Zeit denn sowas" - tja ... wohl nicht von ungefähr ^^

Die einen interessiert das eben, die anderen nicht und können damit gar nichts anfangen.
Der eine weiß, z.b. der Prozess gegen Breivik begonnen hat. Und der Andere? Nuja - wem natürlich wichtiger ist zu wissen, das Lady Gaga grad nen braunen Haufen gemacht hat .. bitte - jedem das Seine


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

ihr habt ja schon recht 
nur ob bei topstars eine mit dem gesicht die straße ausgemessen hat oder ob in china n sack reis umfällt zählt für mich genauso zu sticknormalen "volk entertainment". wenn ich da sehe, wie die alle ihrem kanditaten zujubeln, bekomme ich sonen komischen würgereiz. kommt mir immer so vor, wie als ob die alle krampfhaft versuchen nen sinn in ihrem leben zu finden und deshalb zu solchen veranstaltungen gehen  
bevor hier ein gerücht aufkommt: ich lese weder bild, sehe mir auf spiegel online dämliche themen-überschriften an, noch hab ich in meiner freizeit seit nem halben jahr n TV angemacht. also ich gehöre mit sicherheit zu dem klischee politik-muffel  nur ob ich mir das in ammi-land anschaue oder nicht is doch sowas von...egal. ändern tut sich eh nix...wird maximal noch schlimmer, wenn ich mal so überfliege, was sich die anderen vorstellen.

aber ok, ihr habt schon recht, dass manche halt sowas interessiert. viele von euch werden dafür sicherlich keinen täglich wissenschafts feed lesen


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> wenn ich da sehe, wie die alle ihrem kanditaten zujubeln, bekomme ich sonen komischen würgereiz.



Das verstehe ich jtz nicht soganz. Warum? 
Mit einem neuen Präsidenten, passiert meistens auch was neues in der Politik eines Landes. Da will man denjenigen den man gut findet doch auch unterstützen. Genausogut kann man fragen: "Warum gehen Fußballfans ins Stadion?" Kommt aufs gleiche raus.
Ich finde die Amis sind da noch recht normal. Bei uns gibts sowas fast garnicht, wir wählen ja nicht direkt unser Staatsoberhaupt, deshalb denke ich gibts nicht so große zuläufe.

Geh mal nach Russland, wo ich das Stadion im TV gesehen habe, wo Putin seine Rede gehalten hat, das war schon echt  
Das hat mich schon etwas an Hitlers Wahlkampf erinnert


----------



## Pagz (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jtz nicht soganz. Warum?


 
Hast du mal zugehört, was die Republikaner so von sich geben?(hauptsächlich Santorum)
"Wir müssen den Islam ausrotten" ist dagegen fast noch harmlos
Santorum hatte schon was mit Hitler. Beide haben mit den Ängsten der Menschen gespielt und ihnen einen vermeintlich Schuldigen präsentiert (bei Hitler waren es Juden, bei Santorum ist es der Islam..)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. April 2012)

Santorum war ja der durchgedrehteste von allen: "Nukleare Präventivschläge gegen potentielle Feinde.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Und das schlimmste an alle dem ist ja, dass der in so vielen Staaten gewonnen hat ...das ist nun wirklich vollkommen unverständlich für mich.
Liegt so einer Ebene mit "Ich erschieße meine Schwester, weil sie die Ehre der Familie verletzt hat"


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Pagz schrieb:


> Hast du mal zugehört, was die Republikaner so von sich geben?(hauptsächlich Santorum)
> "Wir müssen den Islam ausrotten" ist dagegen fast noch harmlos
> Santorum hatte schon was mit Hitler. Beide haben mit den Ängsten der Menschen gespielt und ihnen einen vermeintlich Schuldigen präsentiert (bei Hitler waren es Juden, bei Santorum ist es der Islam..)



Ich bezoh mich nicht auf die politischen Kandidaten, sondern darauf das ihm das würgen kommt wenn er die Leute in den USA sieht, wie sie so aktiv an den Veranstalltungen der Kanditaten teilnehmen.
Umd Santorum usw. gings garnicht in meinem Post.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Aber wie viele Anhänger Santorum hat zeigt doch auch wo die USA in Wirklichkeit stehen.
30% der USA sind demnach so starke Nationalisten dass im Vergleich dazu die NPD als linksliberal gelten kann.

Republikanische Präsidenten haben in den letzen Jahrzehnten den USA keine gefallen getan. Egal ob jetzt Reagan der die weiße Oberschicht bereichert hat -- und dafür einen Schuldenberg aufgehäuft hat oder Die Bush Zwillinge. Die jeder in einen Krieg gezogen sind. Dabei wurden Großunternehmen immer reicher gemacht und die einfachen Arbeiter verarmten.

Ich finde es schon sehr ungewöhnlich dass es da noch keinen Konflikt gibt wie z.B. in Griechenland. Ich stelle mir mal vor plötzlich US Verhältnisse in Deutschland zu haben. 20 Millionen Deutsche hätten auf einmal keine Krankenversicherung mehr. Viele 100.000 werden aus Geldmangel obdachlos und leben auf der Straße.
Bei uns würde die Luft brennen.

Aber die Amerikaner nicken das nur ab und wählen die Typen weiter denen sie ihre Arbeitslosigkeit und ihre Armut zu verdanken haben.
Das verstehe ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. April 2012)

Du meinst denke ich eher Bush Vater+Sohn 

Und was das Wählen angeht: guck dir doch einfach mal an, wie z.B. Fox News so berichtet, wenn man sowas sieht und merkt, das da viele so denken bzw das glauben muss man sich über nichts mehr wundern.

Oder um mal Family Guy zu zitieren: "its a lie. Everything Fox News says is a lie."


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Du meinst denke ich eher Bush Vater+Sohn


 
Ich weiß dass das Vater und Sohn ist aber Zwillinge ist kürzer zu schreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Ein großer Teil der Arbeitslosen oder sehr schlecht bezahlten (weißen) Bevölkerung glaubt immer noch dass Reaganomics damals funktioniert hat und die bösen Demokraten die Blasen absichtlich haben platzen lassen. Deswegen gibt es in den USA auch den absurden Zustand dass die große Basis derer die gegen gesetzliche Krankenversicherung oder Einmischung vom Staat im allgemeinen sind eigentlich die größten Profiteure wären.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Ich denke, das war eher ironisch gemeint ^^

Aber Recht hat er schon.
Ich finds auch immer wieder sehr amüsant, wie Bush die Schulden gemacht hat und Obama nun der pöse Präsident ist .. eh?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der Arbeitslosen oder sehr schlecht bezahlten (weißen) Bevölkerung glaubt immer noch dass Reaganomics damals funktioniert hat und die bösen Demokraten die Blasen absichtlich haben platzen lassen. Deswegen gibt es in den USA auch den absurden Zustand dass die große Basis derer die gegen gesetzliche Krankenversicherung oder Einmischung vom Staat im allgemeinen sind eigentlich die größten Profiteure wären.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.
Ich habe letztens im Fernsehen einen Bericht über das Krankensystem in den USA gelesen und die republikanischen Wählen lehnen es kategorisch ab. Obwohl sie davon profitieren denn sie wären dadurch krankenversichert aber für sie ist alles Sozialismus was die Silbe "Sozial" trägt.
Das scheint sehr tief in den Menschen zu stecken und ist wohl die Urangst vor den Kommunisten die von der McCarthy Ära geschürt wurde.




Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich finds auch immer wieder sehr amüsant, wie Bush die Schulden gemacht hat und Obama nun der pöse Präsident ist .. eh?



Die Leute sehen wohl nur immer das jetzt und nicht woher das kam und Obama hat das Problem dass die Arbeitslosenquote sehr hoch ist. Kann er sie nicht senken wird er im November verlieren.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle dass die Bush Wirtschaftspolitik diese Zahlen erst möglich gemacht hat.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

jetzt habt ihr es geschafft, dass es mich auch (zumindest auf irgendeine art) interessiert. 
genau das hab ich eigentlich damit gemeint. die kanditaten (will mich jetzt nicht automatisch auf alle beziehen) erzählen denen das, was sie hören wollen. letzlich wollen sie bloß macht, geld...öhm noch mehr macht...und was man sonst noch so will. und die bejubelnd die da, dass man denk  Mao steht vor denen.

und das war dann auch der punkt, wo ich meinte, dass mir soviel dummheit, gleichgültigeit, unsoziales und menschenverachtendes -wenn man es so nenne kann- einfach an der rübe vorbei geht. die wollen regelrecht ausgenutzt und fertig gemacht werden


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Ich habe letztens im Fernsehen einen Bericht über das Krankensystem in den USA gelesen und die republikanischen Wählen lehnen es kategorisch ab. Obwohl sie davon profitieren denn sie wären dadurch krankenversichert aber für sie ist alles Sozialismus was die Silbe "Sozial" trägt.
> Das scheint sehr tief in den Menschen zu stecken und ist wohl die Urangst vor den Kommunisten die von der McCarthy Ära geschürt wurde.


 
Ein großer Punkt ist aber, das der Staat eig. nirgendwo den Bürgern in den USA so richtig ins leben eingreift, wies bei uns ist. Mit der vorgeschriebenen Krankenversicherung tut der Staat dies aber in einem für Amerikanische Verhältnissmäßig großem Teil. Dies möchten viele nicht. 

Wir sind so aufgewachsen, wir kennen es nicht anders. Seit mehr als 100 Jahren gibts eine krankenversicherung für jeden in Deutschland. 
Ich glaube, wäre ich Amerikaner, ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt mit unglaublicher Freude aufnehmen. 
Ich glaube nicht das die Amis noch soooooooo viel Angst vor dem Kommunismus haben.



> NutSkul
> 
> die kanditaten (will mich jetzt nicht automatisch auf alle beziehen)  erzählen denen das, was sie hören wollen. letzlich wollen sie bloß  macht, geld...öhm noch mehr macht...und was man sonst noch so will



Das will aber jeder Politiker, nicht nur die Amerikanischen


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein großer Punkt ist aber, das der Staat eig. nirgendwo den Bürgern in den USA so richtig ins leben eingreift, wies bei uns ist. Mit der vorgeschriebenen Krankenversicherung tut der Staat dies aber in einem für Amerikanische Verhältnissmäßig großem Teil. Dies möchten viele nicht.



Es gibt aber eben ein paar Grundrechte und meiner Meinung nach gibt es ein Grundrecht auf Gesundheit das der Staat gewährleisten muss.
nicht nur mit einer Krankenversicherung sondern auch mit Umweltschutz.
Hin und wieder muss reguliert werden. Ganz ohne Regulierung kann das System nicht funktionieren.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wir sind so aufgewachsen, wir kennen es nicht anders. Seit mehr als 100 Jahren gibts eine krankenversicherung für jeden in Deutschland.
> Ich glaube, wäre ich Amerikaner, ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt mit unglaublicher Freude aufnehmen.
> Ich glaube nicht das die Amis noch soooooooo viel Angst vor dem Kommunismus haben.


 
Ich glaube die Amerikaner haben mehr Angst vor Kommunismus als wir vor Arbeitslosigkeit. 
Als Deutschland neu gegründet wurde nach dem Weltkrieg haben wir es auch den USA zu verdanken dass wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft haben.
Nur komisch dass sie es zu Hause nicht schaffen.


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Siehst du. Deiner Meinung nach hat jeder ein Grundrecht auf Gesundheit das der Staat gewährleisten muss. Ich finde es auch super wies in D ist, aber in den USA ist halt anders. Dort hat man schon immer für sich selbst gesorgt. So wie wir mit unseren ganzen Versicherungen aufgewachsen sind, so sinds die Amerikaner ohne. Für sie ists in dem Sinne "normal" keine zu haben und den Arzt bar zu bezahlen, was für uns niemals vorstellbar ist, da wir schon seit mehr als 100 Jahren so ein System haben. 

Und es ist ja nicht so das jemand auf der STraße liegen gelassen wird, nur weil er die Rechnung nicht bezahlen kann, dafür wird schon gesorgt. Und anscheinend funktionierts ja seit 300 Jahren ohne wirklich Staatliche Regulierung wie du es sagst. 

Und außerdem ists nicht so das sie keine schaffen würden, eher wollen sie keine.


----------



## Pagz (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und es ist ja nicht so das jemand auf der STraße liegen gelassen wird, nur weil er die Rechnung nicht bezahlen kann,..



Doch, genau so ist es leider teilweise
(Natürlich sind die Ärzte verpflichtet, deine Leben zu retten, aber da wird man dann schon mal viel zu früh aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen oder bekommt bestimmte Medikamente nicht, die du aber eigentlich dringend brauchst. Dazu ist man ohne Krankenversicherungen teilwese nach einem Krankenhasutag schon völlig überschuldet)


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Siehst du. Deiner Meinung nach hat jeder ein Grundrecht auf Gesundheit das der Staat gewährleisten muss. Ich finde es auch super wies in D ist, aber in den USA ist halt anders. Dort hat man schon immer für sich selbst gesorgt.



Ich habe auch kein Problem dass einer für sich selbst sorgen will aber viele können das nicht und weil die Eltern arm und keine Krankenversicherung haben leiden die Kinder und das darf einfach nicht sein.

Ich weiß nicht ob du Kinder hast aber ich habe welche und für meine Kinder mache ich alles. Auch dafür stimmen dass sie eine Krankenversicherung haben.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und es ist ja nicht so das jemand auf der STraße liegen gelassen wird, nur weil er die Rechnung nicht bezahlen kann, dafür wird schon gesorgt. Und anscheinend funktionierts ja seit 300 Jahren ohne wirklich Staatliche Regulierung wie du es sagst.



Die staatlichen Krankenhäuser müssen bei Lebensbedrohung behandeln aber es gibt genug fälle in denen Menschen nicht geholfen wurde oder welche die sich keine Medikamente leisten können und es gibt genug Fälle in denen Versicherungen Leistungen ablehnten.
Ich persönlich befürchte ja dass das US System irgendwann auch bei uns kommen wird. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und außerdem ists nicht so das sie keine schaffen würden, eher wollen sie keine.



Es gibt eine Menge die eine wollen. Hier ist meiner Meinung nach Aufklärung wichtig. Du musst den Leuten klar erklären was das bedeutet und dass die Versicherungen dagegen sind ist doch klar. 
Ebenso muss bei Umweltschäden aufgeklärt werden. Hier ist Transparenz wichtig. Die Firmen verschleiern Unfälle und vertuschen sie. Das darf nicht sein.


----------



## Icejester (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge die eine wollen. Hier ist meiner Meinung nach Aufklärung wichtig. Du musst den Leuten klar erklären was das bedeutet und dass die Versicherungen dagegen sind ist doch klar.


 
Aufklärung? Ich glaube, die Amerikaner wissen schon ziemlich genau, wofür eine Versicherung da ist. Und abgesehen davon: Wieso sollten Versicherungen gegen Krankenversicherungen sein? Immerhin ist das ein hoch profitabler Geschäftszweig.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Versicherungen gegen Krankenversicherungen sein? Immerhin ist das ein hoch profitabler Geschäftszweig.


 
Wo ist der denn hoch profitabel?


----------



## Icejester (17. April 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Wenn er's nicht wäre, hätten die deutschen Krankenversicherer zusammen wohl kaum rund 82 Mrd. Euro auf der hohen Kante. Wohlgemerkt, ich meine damit die privaten Versicherer, nicht die Krankenkassen. Deren System ist tatsächlich ziemlich krank.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Ich habe neue Informationen über Romney gefunden.
Sehr interessant was er so denkt. 
Entlarvendes Wut-Video : Romney beschimpft Wähler von Obama als "Opfer" - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT
Video-Mitschnitt: Romney wettert gegen Palästinenser - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## totovo (18. September 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Dieser Typ ist einfach zum 

Wie können die Amerikaner dem seine Lügen geglaubt haben!?! Gut, dass das endlich raus ist!
Romney ist ein eiskalter Firmen Oligarch. Die Steuern senken? Das ich nicht lache. Für seine reichen Unternehmer Kumpel vielleicht. Einen guten Plan die Wirtschaft wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen hat er auch nicht. Nichts als heiße Luft, was der verbreitet hat. Ein rechter (ja so kann man wohl die konservativen Republikaner bezeichnen) Firmenlobbyist der sich ein Dreck um 90% der Amerikaner schert.

Auch sehr interessant: 
*Heuschrecke und Raubtierkapitalist?*


Es gab schon mal vor ein par Monaten ein Bild, auf dem er total abfällig schaut, als er in eine typische amerikanische Vorstadt kommt und ganz gewöhnliche Amerikaner sieht, mal sehen, ob ich das wieder finde...


----------



## Pagz (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

Obama vs Romney Debatte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKKsRxhcro&feature=related

Biden vs. Ryan Debatte  (Vizepresidentendebatte):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G1PZn-DcB8


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Obama gewinnt bestimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die nach Bush noch einen Republikaner wählen. Nicht solange ein kompetenter Demokrat zur Auswahl steht.

Bush: "Komm raus, Osama, oder wir machen das andere Land auch noch kaputt."


----------



## Pagz (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Obama gewinnt bestimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die nach Bush noch einen Republikaner wählen. Nicht solange ein kompetenter Demokrat zur Auswahl steht.
> 
> Bush: "Komm raus, Osama, oder wir machen das andere Land auch noch kaputt."


 So einfach ist das leider nicht.
Schau dir zum Beispiel Reagan an. Wenn man sich die Zaheln und Fakten anschaut, war er ein schrecklicher President. Im Endeffekt hat das ganze Dilemma mit ihm angefangen (sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch sozial)
Trotzdem gibt es kaum einen Presidenten in Amerika, der so viele Anhänger hat wie Reagan. (von den ganz frühen Presidenten mal abgesehen, die sind eh heilig)
Letztendlich entscheidet in den USA halt oft, wer sich am besten präsentiert/wer am besten klingende Sprüche in seinen Reden einbauen kann und nicht wer letztendlich wircklich die bessere Politik hat
Das hängt damit zusammen, dass viele Amerikaner einfach nicht die Zeit haben, sich intensiv mit Politik zu beschäftigen und auch mal die Hintergründe zu beleuchten. Dazu kommt meiner Meinung noch, dass das Amerikanische Schulsystem das kritische Denken, wie es in Deutschland jedem Schüler beigebracht wird (mit mehr oder wneiger Erfolg), einfach nicht vermittelt. Da wird mehr Wert auf Sachen wir Kreativität etc. gelegt.

Nichtsdestotrotz stehen die Chance zur Zeit ganz gut, dass Obama wiedergewählt wird


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Rick Santorum gewinnt in Louisiana*

Ich hoffe aber dass Obama im nächsten Rededuell aggressiver auftreten wird.
Er muss den Leuten zeigen wo er steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Wahlabend in den USA.*

Heute ist Wahlabend in den USA.
Ich schaue es im Fernsehen.
Aktuell führt Mitt Romney, aber noch fehlen die wichtigen Westküstenstaaten und natürlich die Swings States.


*Update:*
Barack Obama führt inzwischen deutlich vor Mitt Romney.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Wahlabend in den USA.*

So, jetzt gibt es doch ein Doppelpost.  Die Zahlen fliegen so hinein. 

*Barack Obama hat die Wahl gewonnen und bleibt 4 weitere Jahre im Weißen Haus.*

Da gratuliere ich sehr. 


Die Swing States Iowa und Ohio hat Obama gewonnen und liegt nun uneinholbar vorne. Florida steht noch aus aber auch dort liegt Obama nach letzten Auszählungen vorne.
Hochrechnungen: Barack Obama gewinnt US-Präsidentschaftswahl - US-Wahl - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
US-Wahl: Obama holt Swing State Ohio - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Aktuell: Wahlabend in den USA.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibt es doch ein Doppelpost.  Die Zahlen fliegen so hinein.
> 
> *Barack Obama hat die Wahl gewonnen und bleibt 4 weitere Jahre im Weißen Haus.*
> 
> Da gratuliere ich sehr.


 Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Gratz - besser als die ALternative. 


Ich für meinen Teil lache mir grad den Ast ab wegen Stewi und Colberts Live Election Coverage auf Comedy Central (Sat TV <3). xD




Arme Reps, der dämonische fascho-sozialistische Muslim hat doch gewonnen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Barack Obama hat Swing State Nevada gewonnen. 

Er liegt jetzt bei 281 Wahlmännern.
270 werden für den Sieg benötigt.


*Update:*
Swing State Virginia geht ebenfalls an Barack Obama.
294 Wahlmänner für Obama.

*Update #2:*
Colorado geht ebenfalls an Barack Obama.
303 Wahlmänner für den alten und neuen US Präsidenten.


----------



## Ahab (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Gott sei dank.


----------



## DarthLAX (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

genau - auch wenn bei dem auch nicht alles gold ist was glänzt, ist er eine weit bessere wahl als sein gegenspieler, welcher letzt sogar noch 1/3 (oder sogar mehr?) der amerikaner als schmarozzer bezeichnet hat und auch sonst ein sehr radikaler hardliner ist, welcher den USA mehr geschadet als genutzt hätte (vor allem da er aussenpolitisch nen blindgänger ist soweit ich weiß) deshalb:

god bless America (zumindest für die heutige wahl 

mfg LAX


----------



## Fexzz (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Naja, am Ende gewinnt eh Goldman Sachs... Aber Obama ist mir auch 100x lieber, als Romney.


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Noch mal Glück gehabt. Die Welt braucht noch ein paar Jahre um sich vom letzten rep US Präsidenten zu erholen.


----------



## Metalic (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

So und nicht anders soll es sein!!


----------



## ViP94 (7. November 2012)

Naja, alles andere wäre ihr eigener Untergang gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Super dass Obama gewonnen hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Ja finde es auch gut das Obama gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Ein anderer Wahlausgang hätte mich auch gewundert. Nach der vielen  Kritik an dem Republikaner W. Bush ist es um den Ruf der  republikanischen Partei nicht gut bestellt. Niemand will wieder so einen  Typen an der Macht haben. Republikaner...


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Glückwunsch Mr. President


----------



## Seeefe (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Ich bin auch froh das Obama wieder gewählt worden ist 
Doch nun muss er versuchen die Blockade in Washington in den nächsten 4 Jahren aufzulösen und seine Ziele auch wirklich erreichen. Ich für meinen Teil hoffe das er seine Ziele erreicht


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Das wird nicht einfach sein weil die Republikaner weiterhin die Mehrheit im Repräsentantenhaus haben.
Also wird die Blockadepolitik weiter gehen wie bisher.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird nicht einfach sein weil die Republikaner weiterhin die Mehrheit im Repräsentantenhaus haben.
> Also wird die Blockadepolitik weiter gehen wie bisher.


 
Im Moment wird die Blockade weitergehen.
Langfristig jedoch nicht, da viele (jüngere) Amerikaner langsam begreifen, dass hemmungslose Märkte nur Profitinteressen bedienen.
Deswegen hat das konservative (republikanische) Weltbild ausgesorgt.
Auch die Republikaner brauchen neue Wähler, sonst geht es noch weiter abwärts.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Die Republikaner werden langfristig ganz andere Probleme bekommen.
Ihre Wählerschicht besteht eigentlich nur aus weißen der gehobenen Mittelschicht und die Reichen.
Aber die Anzahl der Hispanics und Latinos wächst gewaltig. Sie haben die Afroamerkaner schon überholt. Es dauert vielleicht noch eine oder zwei Generationen dann haben sie einen gewichtigen Prozentsatz in der Bevölkerung. 
Aber die wählen die Republikaner nicht. Langfristig sinken also die Wählerschaft der Republikaner und irgendwann reicht es dann nicht mehr den Präsidenten zu stellen weil ihnen schlichtweg die Wähler dafür fehlen.
Die Republikaner müssen also dringend ihre Politik verändern um eben auch die neuen Minderheiten anzusprechen denn sonst sieht es düster aus.
Und wenn ich da an die Tea Party Leute denke dann sehe ich da keine Veränderungen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Republikaner werden langfristig ganz andere Probleme bekommen.
> Ihre Wählerschicht besteht eigentlich nur aus weißen der gehobenen Mittelschicht und die Reichen.


Interessanter weise ist dem nicht so.
Ein großer Teil der armen Weißen glaubt immer noch an den Erfolg von Reaganomics und ist der Meinung dass sie gerade keinen Job haben weil die Steuerlast für die Unternehmen zu groß ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Das sind aber die streng gläubigen Weißen.
Denen ist es egal was in der Politik passiert. Die denken nur an ihre Werte und sind homophob. Die würden nie die Demokraten wählen auch wenn sie zu 100% von deren Politik profitieren würden.
Aber die leben in den großen Flächenstaaten im mittleren Westen und dort bekommst du nicht viele Wahlmänner.
Wo du viele Wahlmänner bekommst ist Florida und die Staaten an den großen Seen. Und natürlich der Westen.
Obama hat Nevada und Colorado gewonnen. Das hat er nur deshalb geschafft weil da inzwischen auch eine große Anzahl an Latinos leben.


----------



## Pagz (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Langfristig jedoch nicht, da viele (jüngere) Amerikaner langsam begreifen, dass hemmungslose Märkte nur Profitinteressen bedienen.
> Deswegen hat das konservative (republikanische) Weltbild ausgesorgt.


Sollte man meinen, ist aber offensichtlich nicht so. Man muss sich nur Romney anschauen. Es gab wahrscheinlich noch nie einen so radikalen Präsidentschaftskandidaten, trotdzem wurde er von fast 50% der Bevölkerung gewählt.
Das republikanische Weltbild hat also noch lange nicht ausgesorgt



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Republikaner werden langfristig ganz andere Probleme bekommen.
> Ihre Wählerschicht besteht eigentlich nur aus weißen der gehobenen Mittelschicht und die Reichen.


Wie gesagt: Romney wurde von fast 50% der Bevölkerung gewählt. Wenn das alles gehobene Mittelschicht und Reiche währen, gäbe es so Leute wie Romney oder Ryan gar nicht

Ich als halb-Amerikaner freue mich natürlich über das Ergebnis (auch wenn ich für Jill Stein war ). Trotzdem schockiert es mich, wie viele Leute noch Romney gewählt habe. Wenn ich dann auch noch so Posts auf FB lesen, wie: "Na super, jetzt ist auch noch ein Terrorist im Weißen Haus", oder " Jetzt darf dieser Kommunist Obama weitere 4 Jahre unser Land zerstören. Gott schütze uns!!" (sind nicht erfunden!), dann frage ich mich schon, was sich gedanklich die letzten 100 Jahre eigentlich verändert hat in Amerika





Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind aber die streng gläubigen Weißen.
> Denen  ist es egal was in der Politik passiert. Die denken nur an ihre Werte  und sind homophob. Die würden nie die Demokraten wählen auch wenn sie zu  100% von deren Politik profitieren würden.



Nein, die machen zwar auch einen großen Teil der Romney Wähler aus, sind aber meiner Meinung nach nicht entscheident, da sie, wie du schon gesagt hast, sowieso republikanisch wählen. 
Was diese Wahl fast zugunsten von Romney entschieden hätte sind die Leute, die von Obama enttäuscht waren, weil sich ihre persönliche Situation nicht gebessert hat. Also wählen sie Republikaner, weil sie aus irgenteinem Grund (Verzweiflung?) die Propaganda der Republikaner glauben. 
Das ist das Problem des 2-Parteien Systems in Amerika: Es gibt einfach keine Alternative, wenn man mit einer Partei nicht zufrieden ist 
Die kleinen Parteien wählt natürlich keiner (außer mir ), weil man seine Stimme sonst als verschwendet ansieht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Mal gucken, ob jetzt Camp Delta geschlossen, das Klima gerettet und soziale Sicherheit hergestellt gewährleistet wird


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*



Pagz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Romney wurde von fast 50% der Bevölkerung gewählt. Wenn das alles gehobene Mittelschicht und Reiche währen, gäbe es so Leute wie Romney oder Ryan gar nicht



Das sind eben auch die enttäuschten Wähler. Es kann auch sein dass die Obama Enttäuschend auch erst gar nicht zur Wahl gegangen sind.
Ich hatte vorhin gelesen dass nicht mal 100 Millionen Amerikaner wählen gegangen sind. Das sind nicht viele wenn du daran denkst wie viele da leben.
Und als Demokrat brauchst du in Texas sowieso erst gar nicht zur Wahl gehen.



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich als halb-Amerikaner freue mich natürlich über das Ergebnis (auch wenn ich für Jill Stein war ). Trotzdem schockiert es mich, wie viele Leute noch Romney gewählt habe. Wenn ich dann auch noch so Posts auf FB lesen, wie: "Na super, jetzt ist auch noch ein Terrorist im Weißen Haus", oder " Jetzt darf dieser Kommunist Obama weitere 4 Jahre unser Land zerstören. Gott schütze uns!!" (sind nicht erfunden!), dann frage ich mich schon, was sich gedanklich die letzten 100 Jahre eigentlich verändert hat in Amerika



Gar nichts. Die Republikaner haben immer noch Ansichten aus den 50ern.
Das scheint sich auch nicht zu ändern. Solange die Wähler immer noch glauben dass ihre Armut ihre eigene Schuld ist wird sich das auch nicht ändern.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei dass du mit einem normalen Job reich werden kannst.



Pagz schrieb:


> Nein, die machen zwar auch einen großen Teil der Romney Wähler aus, sind aber meiner Meinung nach nicht entscheident, da sie, wie du schon gesagt hast, sowieso republikanisch wählen.
> Was diese Wahl fast zugunsten von Romney entschieden hätte sind die Leute, die von Obama enttäuscht waren, weil sich ihre persönliche Situation nicht gebessert hat. Also wählen sie Republikaner, weil sie aus irgenteinem Grund (Verzweiflung?) die Propaganda der Republikaner glauben.



Und sowas verstehe ich dann nicht.
Wenn ich keinen Job habe kann ich doch nicht den wählen der mir auch noch die Sozialleistungen kürzen will.
40 Millionen Menschen in den USA leben von Lebensmittelmarken. 50 Millionen haben keine Krankenversicherung.
Es sollte eigentlich -- also z.B. für mich -- klar sein dass sich durch Steuersenkungen für Reiche daran nichts ändern wird.



Pagz schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem des 2-Parteien Systems in Amerika: Es gibt einfach keine Alternative, wenn man mit einer Partei nicht zufrieden ist
> Die kleinen Parteien wählt natürlich keiner (außer mir ), weil man seine Stimme sonst als verschwendet ansieht



Es gibt ja weitere Parteien in den USA. Aber die sind einfach extrem klein und unbedeutend.
Entweder wählst du die Republikaner oder eben die Demokraten. Gefällt dir beides nicht gehst du nicht wählen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal gucken, ob jetzt Camp Delta geschlossen, das Klima gerettet und soziale Sicherheit hergestellt gewährleistet wird


 
Der Führer der Republikaner im Repräsentantenhaus hat schon angekündigt dass die Blockadehaltung nicht verändert wird.
Ohne die Stimmen der Republikaner kann Obama Guantanamo gar nicht schließen.
Und solange die meisten Republikaner den Klimawandel leugnen und Umweltschutz als Einschränkung für den freien Markt sehen wird sich in der Sache auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Pagz (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal gucken, ob jetzt Camp Delta geschlossen, das Klima gerettet und soziale Sicherheit hergestellt gewährleistet wird


Das würde schon allein am Widerstand der Republikaner scheitern. Und natürlich ist Obama kein Heiliger, der alle Probleme, die Amerika so die letzten Jahrzehnte aufgebaut hat, einfach mal so lösen kann. Aber ich bin sicher, dass er zumindest die richtigen Intentionen hat, was man von seinem Widersacher nicht gerade behaupten kann


			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind eben auch die enttäuschten Wähler. Es kann auch sein dass die  Obama Enttäuschend auch erst gar nicht zur Wahl gegangen sind.


Im Gegenteil, die enttäsuchten Wähler sind gerade die, die zur Wahl gehen. Die sozial Schwachen, die eher Demokraten wählen würden, sind eher die, die nicht zur Wahl gehen (oft, weil sie das Gefühl haben, dass beide Kandidaten ihnen nicht helfen)


> Ich hatte vorhin gelesen dass nicht mal 100 Millionen Amerikaner wählen  gegangen sind. Das sind nicht viele wenn du daran denkst wie viele da  leben.


Die Wahlbeteiligung war dieses Jahr sogar relativ hoch. Von den ~300 Mio. Amerikanern darf ja auch nicht jeder wählen


> Die Republikaner haben immer noch Ansichten aus den 50ern.


Teilweise eher Mittelalter 


> Und sowas verstehe ich dann nicht.
> Wenn ich keinen Job habe kann ich doch nicht den wählen der mir auch noch die Sozialleistungen kürzen will.
> 40 Millionen Menschen in den USA leben von Lebensmittelmarken. 50 Millionen haben keine Krankenversicherung.
> Es sollte eigentlich -- also z.B. für mich -- klar sein dass sich durch Steuersenkungen für Reiche daran nichts ändern wird.



Sowas ist in Deutschland auch schwer zu verstehen. 
Viele von diesen von dir angesprochenen Leute haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es ihnen persönlich unter Obama auch nicht besser geht.
So und jetzt kommt Romney daher und verspricht, dass er neue Arbeitsplätze schaffen will. Da würde ich als Arbeitloser doch auch auchhorchen und ihn wählen
Das mit Sozialleistungen kürzen und Steuern der Reichen senken streitet Romney natürlich offiziell ab. Dazu kommt, dass viele amerikanische Medien  in der Hand der Republikaner sind. Wenn du dann also auch noch hörst, wie toll ROmney ist und wie viel Schaden Obama angeblich Amerika angetan hat, dann denkst du schon ganz anders


----------



## mhmdemin (7. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

vorherige woche 3sat gab es  bei kulturzeit - Vom Streben nach dem eigenem Glück
boah.. wie sind die denn drauf?
ultra kapitalisten zum glück haben die nicht gewonnen


----------



## poiu (10. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Im aktuellen Spiegel ist ein lesenswerter Artikel zu denn USA


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*

Ja die Ausgabe kenne ich aber den Artikel habe ich noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. November 2012)

*AW: US Präsidentschaftswahlen 2012 - Barack Obama ist wieder gewählt worden*



Pagz schrieb:


> Sollte man meinen, ist aber offensichtlich nicht so. Man muss sich nur Romney anschauen. Es gab wahrscheinlich noch nie einen so radikalen Präsidentschaftskandidaten, trotdzem wurde er von fast 50% der Bevölkerung gewählt.
> Das republikanische Weltbild hat also noch lange nicht ausgesorgt
> 
> Wie gesagt: Romney wurde von fast 50% der Bevölkerung gewählt. Wenn das alles gehobene Mittelschicht und Reiche währen, gäbe es so Leute wie Romney oder Ryan gar nicht


 
Vergiss nicht, dass in den USA viele nicht wählen gehen, weil deren Kandidat im jeweiligen Bundesland eh von vornerein keine Chance hätte. Zudem wurde ja wieder wie auch schon bei den letzten wahlen, gezielt Desinformation an demokratische wähler verteilt, damit sie die Wahllokale nicht finden bzw den Termin schlichtweg verpassen. Außerdem wählen in den USA viele Leute keine Parteien oder Programme, sondern einfach nur Köpfe. In Romneys Fall den Reichsten Präsidentenanwärter bisher überhaupt. Dies hat ihm eine erkleckliche Anzahl Wähler gebracht weil die einfach dachten der könne die Staatsfinanzen sanieren, er müsse ja wissen wie man das macht sonst hätte er nicht soviel Geld auf den Konto. Traurig, aber Wahr.



> Ich als halb-Amerikaner freue mich natürlich über das Ergebnis (auch wenn ich für Jill Stein war ). Trotzdem schockiert es mich, wie viele Leute noch Romney gewählt habe. Wenn ich dann auch noch so Posts auf FB lesen, wie: "Na super, jetzt ist auch noch ein Terrorist im Weißen Haus", oder " Jetzt darf dieser Kommunist Obama weitere 4 Jahre unser Land zerstören. Gott schütze uns!!" (sind nicht erfunden!), dann frage ich mich schon, was sich gedanklich die letzten 100 Jahre eigentlich verändert hat in Amerika


 
Na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige hier der für Jill Stein (für die Amerikanischen Grünen angetreten, für die die sie nicht kennen sollten) gestimmt hätte. Eventuell noch Roseanne Barr (Peace and Freedom Party) (ja genau DIE Roseanne) wenn ich in Kalifornien leben würde

Solche posts habe ich auch schon massenhaft gelesen. Da fragt man sich manchmal, wie desinformiert ein Mensch eigentlich sein kann. Da kommt es einem ja manchmal fast vor als hätte ein gewisser Reichspropagandaminister irgendwo noch seine Hand im Spiel, so effektiv wie die sind im desinformieren.





> Nein, die machen zwar auch einen großen Teil der Romney Wähler aus, sind aber meiner Meinung nach nicht entscheident, da sie, wie du schon gesagt hast, sowieso republikanisch wählen.
> Was diese Wahl fast zugunsten von Romney entschieden hätte sind die Leute, die von Obama enttäuscht waren, weil sich ihre persönliche Situation nicht gebessert hat. Also wählen sie Republikaner, weil sie aus irgenteinem Grund (Verzweiflung?) die Propaganda der Republikaner glauben.
> Das ist das Problem des 2-Parteien Systems in Amerika: Es gibt einfach keine Alternative, wenn man mit einer Partei nicht zufrieden ist


 
Die Leute waren von Obama enttäuscht, weil der seine Versprechen nicht eingehalten hat. Wieso hat er sie nicht eingehalten? Weil die Republikaner im Senat alles gnadenlos blockiert haben. Wenn sich Obama auf einen Kompromiss eingelassen hätte, waren die Republikaner damit wieder nicht einverstanden. Je näher er ihnen kam, desto weiter entferten sie sich wieder. Effektiv hat Obama nur die ersten beiden Jahre regiert, in den beiden anderen waren ihm die Hände gebunden. Ich bin mal gespannt wie weit das gehen wird, zumal ja der Fiscal Wall bevorsteht und Obama ja schon angedeutet hat dass er diesmal nicht klein bei geben will.



> Die kleinen Parteien wählt natürlich keiner (außer mir ), weil man seine Stimme sonst als verschwendet ansieht


 
Hast du 700k Wahlzettel ausgefüllt (Anzahl Simmen der Amerikanischen Grünen)? 

Doch, ich, wenn ich dürfte. Aber Freunde von mir sind auch halb Amerikaner bzw von deren Amerikanischer Familie und viel Weltoffener in politischen Dingen als wohl der Durchschnittsamerikaner, und haben auch andere Parteien gewählt, wie etwa die Green Party


----------

